# OceanicTime 8000M SPECIAL EDITION ??



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Check this out! Perfect for those with a 8000m deep swimming pool !

What is it ?? Looks like the BIC MAC of divers! Can't wait to find out.

OceanicTime: OceanicTime 8000M SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Make it stop.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Definitely an H2O product, maybe a Kalmar v2 case with new larger bezel and case back? Interesting!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Not into this PVD model, but the Special Edition they announced about a week ago I'm definitely interested in. Curious about the claim of it being an H2O product. Regardless, the design cues for OceanicTime is what draws me.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Not deep enough!


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I may have spring for one of those. I could take 2 lb of weight out of my BCD, but it might seriously throw off my trim.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Guess well find out soon enough. Like what I'm seeing.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I'm a little concerned about this diver's meager depth rating...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it safe to wear while washing dishes? If not, that's a deal breaker for me. 

I'm typically not a huge fan of black watches but the finish on this one looks amazing in the pics.

I am a little frightened to find out the case height though.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

The Mariana Trench is 11,034m. I'm not impressed.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I thing it's H2O also, looks like 2 versions, both G5 Ti, one with a higher depth rating, high glossy minimalistic dial design. Interesting..


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Useless. My pool is 8400m deep. Try again next year.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Meh over the gimmickie ultra deep Micro's.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

^Me too. Granted they're not 8000+ but still. Aren't they all somewhat gimmicky when they surpass the depth most people purchasing them would go?

Pics borrowed from the web.




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Check this out! Perfect for those with a 8000m deep swimming pool !
> 
> What is it ?? Looks like the BIC MAC of divers! Can't wait to find out.


I think you meant to say "Double Big Mac"...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Unbelievable


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe the second version is 10000m 
Can't wait for the sly comments about it.


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

WR 11100m
thickness 12mm


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

uwsearch said:


> WR 11100m
> thickness 12mm
> 
> View attachment 3136402


That is Deep!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there a "pre-order" option offered for it?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Is there a "pre-order" option offered for it?


No...I haven't seen that information.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Hard to tell from these limited images but it appears to be very thick, north of 19mm I'd say. Great for showing off but totally impractical for daily wear, if I wore it I'd be hitting it off just about everything.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I'd like to show it off, I hope its a least 19mm polarizing and cool


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

uwsearch said:


> WR 11100m
> thickness 12mm
> 
> View attachment 3136402


The BELL & ROSS is oil filled and not a mechanical watch. Its the same system as the hydro models from Sinn with Quartz movement.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Crepas


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Teddyhanna said:


> Crepas


Never thought of them, Maybe!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Looks like the BIC MAC of divers!


Where's the special sauce?


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the teaser pics. I am very interested in learning more and would like to get a good look at the dial before I dive in. Having owned a couple Helberg's I can say that they both were top notch. Hopefully this one is a winner too.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

kca said:


> Is it safe to wear while washing dishes?


Not for the dishes.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

It's definitely an H2O watch. Notice the font on the case back (same as the Kalmar), case back tool grooves(same as the Kalmar v2), the crown guards (Kalmar v2 again), lugs (Kalmar), etc.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Extremely cool and I could not be more excited. Based on who is behind the project I think we can be sure that this will indeed be a very special watch and truly a limited edition. I got my eye on this one.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> It's definitely an H2O watch. Notice the font on the case back (same as the Kalmar), case back tool grooves(same as the Kalmar v2), the crown guards (Kalmar v2 again), lugs (Kalmar), etc.
> 
> View attachment 3142226


That would be Awesome.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newton13 said:


> Not for the dishes.


Because if it comes in contact with the dishes they will shatter and your wife will kick your arse lol

This is def a heavyweight tool by the sheer thickness of it.

Some good seluth work here folks.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If these last longer than a day at Launch I'd be surprised.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This picture looks to show its a Kalmar design. Looks like 2 to me, but I don't have either version so going based on pictures I have seen posted.









Bezel and crystal pic


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Hard to tell from these limited images but it appears to be very thick, north of 19mm I'd say. Great for showing off but totally impractical for daily wear, if I wore it I'd be hitting it off just about everything.


About as thick as a Helson or an Armida. It's an Orca on "roids"... I like it. Anybody know what they're asking for it?


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

A submarine on the wrist.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

It isn't PVD. That's just a lighting effect


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

There will be two case thicknesses - thick and really thick


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

That's oil filled it doesn't count! 



uwsearch said:


> WR 11100m
> thickness 12mm
> 
> View attachment 3136402


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

TLex said:


> There will be two case thicknesses - thick and really thick


Yea, I'm guessing closer to 20mm on one, probably 23mm on the other one. When you look at the current case if it is a Kalmar case, then you do the math based on the little information given, it's around those numbers.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one is rated at 20,000 feet and is 28.5 mm in height! Yikes


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

TLex said:


> It isn't PVD. That's just a lighting effect


Oops. As long as I can still break dishes with it I'm good 

Seriously am very interested in seeing the full reveal.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> This one is rated at 20,000 feet and is 28.5 mm in height! Yikes
> 
> View attachment 3147882


Holy crap. That's a wrecking ball attached to a bracelet !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> This one is rated at 20,000 feet and is 28.5 mm in height! Yikes
> 
> View attachment 3147882


fairly close depth rating by about +6000ft. Less.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> About as thick as a Helson or an Armida. It's an Orca on "roids"... I like it. Anybody know what they're asking for it?


I know it's each to their own but I can't stand a watch where almost all its height is also at the edge of the bezel. I find 15mm the limit of what I feel comfortable with, beyond that shirt sleeves don't sit right and when it get near the 20mm you hit just about everything you walk past by accident.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The 8000m version is most likely the tallest version. It may be the deepest mechanical diver becoming available in the market from what I've found. The speculation about it being from H2O I hope is right.


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

TLex said:


> That's oil filled it doesn't count!


I can wear it.. that counts to me !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

uwsearch said:


> I can wear it.. that counts to me !!


I can't either! I don't have it yet.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one looks pretty comfy


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

This new offering by OceanicTime & H2O looks really interesting. No doubt about it, this watch will not be for the faint of heart. I am really liking what I am seeing in the teaser pics so far. Can't wait to see the whole thing. Looking forward to pricing as well.

Great work Lex. |> |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The look and proportions of this new OceanicTime 8000m Special Edition reminds me of a watch I had that I wish I had never sold.... the UTS 3000m. I loved that watch, It was a beast.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

is it h2o?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I know it's each to their own but I can't stand a watch where almost all its height is also at the edge of the bezel. I find 15mm the limit of what I feel comfortable with, beyond that shirt sleeves don't still right and when it get near the 20mm you hit just about everything you walk past by accident.


Definitely not a "daily wearer".  But, if Clemens is involved, it'll be well made. Hope they offer a "pre order" option for purchase.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mekenical said:


> is it h2o?


It has not been disclosed that it is produced by H2O but all of the design details look like it is an H2O watch. ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> It has not been disclosed that it is produced by H2O but all of the design details look like it is an H2O watch. ;-)


Thanks for replying.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I need a beast this Oceanictime edition fits the criteria.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> The look and proportions of this new OceanicTime 8000m Special Edition reminds me of a watch I had that I wish I had never sold.... the UTS 3000m. I loved that watch, It was a beast.


Dam! That looks like a serious business UTS. You can KTFO someone with that.


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

Possibly we are talking about not regular diver , rather a concept diver , a beast not very wearable but interesting in a collection , now three is enough for me, UTS, Oceana and Cayman.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Retina said:


> Possibly we are talking about not regular diver , rather a concept diver , a beast not very wearable but interesting in a collection , now three is enough for me, UTS, Oceana and Cayman.
> 
> Here are my three but after seeing this offering from Oceanictime I'll have to make room for one more. Helberg CH1, Charmex Swiss Military CX 12,000ft and a Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000ft.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Medusa said:


> Retina said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly we are talking about not regular diver , rather a concept diver , a beast not very wearable but interesting in a collection , now three is enough for me, UTS, Oceana and Cayman.
> ...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

If you put enough substance and material into the case, I supposed it would survive any depth, but is that watch even wearable?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I spent a bit of time looking and measuring the image that Oceanic posted, and did a scale on it, and I came up with a thickness of this monster around 28mm (based on a 6mm caseback), with the shorter one being about 3.5 mm less. I hope I'm wrong but that is my educated guess on height for this beast..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Medusa said:
> 
> 
> > Combined those three watches can take you to the centre of the earth !!
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> I spent a bit of time looking and measuring the image that Oceanic posted, and did a scale on it, and I came up with a thickness of this monster around 28mm (based on a 6mm caseback), with the shorter one being about 3.5 mm less. I hope I'm wrong but that is my educated guess on height for this beast..


28mm is "unwearable"... I hope that, in the quest to build a "monster diver", the producers DON'T make it ridiculously THICK. 28mm...as handsome as the concept looks...will push some potential customers "off the fence". What's the point of buying a watch...if you can't wear it? 
I'd gladly sacrifice some water resistance...for comfort.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I thinking its more like 33mm thick


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I find my Cave Dweller to be high, i think about 16/17mm, probably my limit wouldn't be much over 18/19mm depending on style.
Anything in the 21/22mm+ range would rule me, and i suspect a lot of other people, out i'm afraid.
While i think a watch that can withstand these kinds of pressure is an achievement in both design and manufacture, i do struggle to see the point to be honest.

Chris


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Stuckx The RocK - 21mm top to wrist... (photo from Stuckx Facebook)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Stuckx The RocK - 21mm top to wrist...


Very Cool


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> 28mm is "unwearable"... I hope that, in the quest to build a "monster diver", the producers DON'T make it ridiculously THICK. 28mm...as handsome as the concept looks...will push some potential customers "off the fence". What's the point of buying a watch...if you can't wear it?
> I'd gladly sacrifice some water resistance...for comfort.


This is what 28.5 mm looks like on the wrist. Unless someones wrist is really small it's totally wearable. Something that is important to remember about this timepiece is that it is being commissioned by Oceanictime, a dive watch blog; not a go out to dinner blog. In a sense, requesting that a high performance dive watch be thin for everyday use would be like asking for a top fuel dragster to be shorter for everyday use. The whole idea of this project is ultimate deep sea performance and to sacrifice nothing.

This is just my opinion as a deep sea watch collector.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/03/03/c07cc331f3be7e1ee5b3fbfde626a0c7.jpg[/IMG
....this..."timepiece" is "totally wearable" too... If you don't mind being mistaken for an out-of-work rapper. 
Just speaking for "personal tastes" is all...
And if 28mm is "wearable" for you...knock yourself out sir! I prefer my "pucks" on the ice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Cant see your pic ^^^


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Cant see your pic ^^^


Blocked... Just the same; I think we ALL know who "Flava Flav" is. lol.
I'm sure he's a likeable fellow...but, his "tastes" in watches...leaves much to be desired.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> ....this..."timepiece" is "totally wearable" too... If you don't mind being mistaken for an out-of-work rapper.
> Just speaking for "personal tastes" is all...
> And if 28mm is "wearable" for you...knock yourself out sir! I prefer my "pucks" on the ice.


The markdown for the image was just missing a closing bracket.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> The markdown for the image was just missing a closing bracket.


Thanks. lol... looked better without the bracket.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Medusa said:


> This is what 28.5 mm looks like on the wrist. Unless someones wrist is really small it's totally wearable. Something that is important to remember about this timepiece is that it is being commissioned by Oceanictime, a dive watch blog; not a go out to dinner blog. In a sense, requesting that a high performance dive watch be thin for everyday use would be like asking for a top fuel dragster to be shorter for everyday use. The whole idea of this project is ultimate deep sea performance and to sacrifice nothing.
> 
> This is just my opinion as a deep sea watch collector.
> 
> View attachment 3163682


Very good points indeed. This Oceanic piece is probably a statement piece from an engineering standpoint. It is formidable to pull off something like that. It can be a collectors piece, as well as a conversation starter. Your watch does not look huge from that angle, although it's certainly not small. On this new piece, it will also depend how it sits on the wrist. Being Ti will certainly help from a weight standpoint. I do want to look at the entire watch to evaluate it for what it is.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Check this out! Perfect for those with a 8000m deep swimming pool !
> 
> What is it ?? Looks like the BIC MAC of divers! Can't wait to find out.
> 
> OceanicTime: OceanicTime 8000M SPECIAL EDITION


Unfortunately (I'm speaking for myself only), it seems to be the Kalmar case design which I am not into, too bad because the Ti and the WR could have made me pull the trigger.
But... never say never and wait to see the complete watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The suspense is building, the dial is a real mystery can't see much in the teaser pic


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Great wrist shot, Cal!


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

mekenical said:


> The suspense is building, the dial is a real mystery can't see much in the teaser pic


Looks like a Kalmar 2 style dial with the characteristic "double-markers" at 3, 6 and 9 - the (distorted) "6" marker is visible on photo


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Medusa said:


> This is what 28.5 mm looks like on the wrist. Unless someones wrist is really small it's totally wearable. Something that is important to remember about this timepiece is that it is being commissioned by Oceanictime, a dive watch blog; not a go out to dinner blog. In a sense, requesting that a high performance dive watch be thin for everyday use would be like asking for a top fuel dragster to be shorter for everyday use. The whole idea of this project is ultimate deep sea performance and to sacrifice nothing.
> 
> This is just my opinion as a deep sea watch collector.
> 
> View attachment 3163682


From this particular angle most would think it's acceptable but if you'd have shown the watch side on the vast majority would probably say 'wow that's huge'. I accept Oceanictime is a dive blog but huge depths achieved by equally huge watches isn't stretching the envelop, they should be leading the way with technology which scales this down to a more acceptable/comfortable level. Just my opinion

Now if you were to say it's the huge size that appeals to you then I fully understand why you might be thrilled with the prospect of this new watch but for many I reckon their excitement will turn to disappointment.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I might get a combo ..one of the deepest mechanical divers in the world and one of the 2000m less


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Lex, We need more photos! b-)


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

And people make fun of Invicta for their silly proportions.....


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

What a beast! The height is what, 25mm or more?!? Crazy.......but still interested.....


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I like a chunky watch, but they've gotten so out of proportion...I swear, my U2 seems positively small these days. My Autozilla is about the same size as my dedicated Oceanic dive computer, and I find I have to take them off to get my arms into my BCD. I would not wear anything bigger to dive in because it really would just get in the way. I agree with some of the above posts that truly refined engineering would be a similar depth rating in a smaller package, e.g. the B&R shown or a Sinn UX, or even more impressive, something made of unobtanium and not oil filled. But that's just me, obviously there is a market for bigger is better, and props to those with the chutzpah to bring them to market.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm liking the idea that the brand behind this watch built the watch for a purpose.


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder how you even pressure test a watch like this? I seem to remember that Rolex, with the help of Comex, had to develop a special pressure testing machine for the Deep Sea Sea-Dweller. I can't imagine the stress on the testing equipment to verify the 8000m resistance of this beast. Maybe the 8000m resistance is theoretical based on computer modeling and such. Regardless, this looks like an interesting watch that will be way too big for my 7" wrist.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

mekenical said:


> I'm liking the idea that the brand behind this watch built the watch for a purpose.


Just not sure what that purpose is...no one can take it as deep as its able to go so whats the point ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bigjamesdean said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the idea that the brand behind this watch built the watch for a purpose.
> ...


I thought about that too..but isn't it an awesome idea that they can take it that far?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

mekenical said:


> I thought about that too..but isn't it an awesome idea that they can take it that far?


Call me and old fuddy but I just don't see the point in watches that go this deep. Please enlighten me with some logical reason for it because I'm struggling.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Call me and old fuddy but I just don't see the point in watches that go this deep. Please enlighten me with some logical reason for it because I'm struggling.


To each their own


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

mekenical said:


> I thought about that too..but isn't it an awesome idea that they can take it that far?


I find the engineering cool but I just do not enjoying wearing anything that tall anymore. I have had some pretty large watches: Aquadive 300/Emperor Tuna/ Benarus Meg to name a few and even when I was into them never found them as comfortable as the more reasonable sized watches about 16mm tall is as far as I go now and prefer thinner although I am strongly considering a Tuna SD atm.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it is way too thick to wear comfortably. As it is, i believe it will be more than 20mm thick and that is just too much for me, which is sad as it is an intriguing project. Nevertheless I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow !, another BIG Mac !


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Call me and old fuddy but I just don't see the point in watches that go this deep. Please enlighten me with some logical reason for it because I'm struggling.


No need for a logical reason. It puts a big smile on my face - that´s all i need to know


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Luminated said:


> Call me and old fuddy but I just don't see the point in watches that go this deep. Please enlighten me with some logical reason for it because I'm struggling.


Something to show off to your buddies in the office. I'm sure it'll be cool, given what the forum has deduced on who the the manufacturer is, but it isn't my cup of tea either. I do work with guys that wear 50mm+ diameter on a pretty regular basis who would be interested though.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Wow !, another BIG Mac !


You must be hungry. Relating a watch to a sandwich!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The Helberg CH6 achieves a "resistance" of near 3K (unofficially) without a HEV and a "domed crystal" @ 21mm tall. 21mm is "doable" for many...as evidenced by the success of the CH6 variants. I could live with 23-25mm... I am, as many of you, on the "sideline" until more information is available... I would imagine that...when making watches..."selling them" would be the top priority.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> The Helberg CH6 achieves a "resistance" of near 3K (unofficially) without a HEV and a "domed crystal" @ 21mm tall. 21mm is "doable" for many...as evidenced by the success of the CH6 variants. I could live with 23-25mm... I am, as many of you, on the "sideline" until more information is available... I would imagine that...when making watches..."selling them" would be the top priority.


But the peak height of the CH6 is at the centre with the edge of the bezel being significantly below that figure, this makes it much more wearable to many including myself. If the thing ends up looking like a puck on your wrist which I fear it might then it will appeal to a very select customer.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Luminated said:


> But the peak height of the CH6 is at the centre with the edge of the bezel being significantly below that figure, this makes it much more wearable to many including myself. If the thing ends up looking like a puck on your wrist which I fear it might then it will appeal to a very select customer.


....yup. Plus, much of the height of the "6" is transparent... Won't be the case for this beast.
But, I've got to be honest; some guys in the business could sell this watch...probably to me...by "cult of reputation". The attention to quality, detail and, for the buck, value some "boutique watch" guys are bringing to the market... Quality sells itself.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised by the praise. 

Not that it's an unattractive watch, or anything like that. I'm just used to having a million people pile on about silly stuff, like having a watch that goes deeper than any man on Earth.

It is really cool though. I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe 8000m is a new world record for a Mechanical Dive watch. Congrats to the brand and their engineering masterpiece. You could probably run the thing over with a Mack truck and wouldn't hurt it. 
This is going to be one tough watch.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Instead of wordings such as "superlative" on the dial, this one could use "superfluous" on the dial. 

Or, "officially certified superfluous depth"


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Instead of wordings such as "superlative" on the dial, this one could use "superfluous" on the dial.
> 
> Or, "officially certified superfluous depth"


Super Tough


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please allow me to add my two cents about this not officially released watch. 
I personally would believe you are too negatively thinking regarding the height of this watch.  As far as I know the SWISS Military is made from Titanium Grade 2, which is not even half as strong when it comes to pressure resistance compared to Titanium Grade 5, which Lex claimed is be used for the OT Edition. Additionally the SM contains the very thick ETA 7750 movement, which is 7.9mm compared to 3.60mm for the ETA 2892. In result the OT Edition could be MUCH thinner and reach the same and even higher depth as the other watch with less thickness. Let´s wait for the final specs from Lex. Maybe he has some surprise for us. 

At least I would like a doorstop on my wrist when it´s made from Titanium Grade 5.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please allow me to add my two cents about this not officially released watch.
> I personally would believe you are too negatively thinking regarding the height of this watch.  As far as I know the SWISS Military is made from Titanium Grade 2, which is not even half as strong when it comes to pressure resistance compared to Titanium Grade 5, which Lex claimed is be used for the OT Edition. Additionally the SM contains the very thick ETA 7750 movement, which is 7.9mm compared to 3.60mm for the ETA 2892. In result the OT Edition could be MUCH thinner and reach the same and even higher depth as the other watch with less thickness. Let´s wait for the final specs from Lex. Maybe he has some surprise for us.
> 
> At least I would like a doorstop on my wrist when it´s made from Titanium Grade 5.


good to know Clemens. Any idea on time frame when pics and specs might be released? Thanks again.


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> Lex, We need more photos! b-)


Hi Dave, hopefully will post images of the first completed 6000M version, today!


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

watermanxxl said:


> Is there a "pre-order" option offered for it?


Not yet, but there will be soon!


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Luminated said:


> From this particular angle most would think it's acceptable but if you'd have shown the watch side on the vast majority would probably say 'wow that's huge'. I accept Oceanictime is a dive blog but huge depths achieved by equally huge watches isn't stretching the envelop, they should be leading the way with technology which scales this down to a more acceptable/comfortable level. Just my opinion
> 
> Now if you were to say it's the huge size that appeals to you then I fully understand why you might be thrilled with the prospect of this new watch but for many I reckon their excitement will turn to disappointment.


The watches won't be anywhere nearly as thick people are expecting them to be.

One of the contributing factors that helped keep the thickness to acceptable levels was the use of Grade 5 Titanium, which is far superior in strength to the Grade II Ti that was (for example) used for the +28mm thick, CX 20,000ft.

Another factor was the choice of movement. The CX 20K is powered by a Valjoux 7750, which is almost 8mm thick! The ETA 2892 is just over 3.5mm in height.

So certainly some effort was made to scale down the dimensions for such an extreme watch / watches.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great info, thanks TLex!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking forward to more details. Right on.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I hope the people making this watch are not taking the negative comments seriously. This ain't a dive watch forum watch in where everyone votes and then when its done no one likes it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/dwf-watch-second-edition-1637386.html


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TLex said:


> Hi Dave, hopefully will post images of the first completed 6000M version, today!


Excellent news Lex, I will be looking forward to seeing the new images. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

TLex said:


> The watches won't be anywhere nearly as thick people are expecting them to be.
> 
> One of the contributing factors that helped keep the thickness to acceptable levels was the use of Grade 5 Titanium, which is far superior in strength to the Grade II Ti that was (for example) used for the +28mm thick, CX 20,000ft.
> 
> ...


Don't you know that people on the interwebz love jumping to conclusions before seeing the real thing 

I look forward to the unveiling photos Lex ! Hopefully you can squeeze in a wrist shot as well.

Cheers !


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

TLex said:


> The watches won't be anywhere nearly as thick people are expecting them to be.
> 
> One of the contributing factors that helped keep the thickness to acceptable levels was the use of Grade 5 Titanium, which is far superior in strength to the Grade II Ti that was (for example) used for the +28mm thick, CX 20,000ft.
> 
> ...


I have a Benarus Megalodon Ti, so if the height is about 20mm, it could be manageable thanks to the weight of Ti, my main concern is the case shape/design.
So as I said already, I am waiting for the complete unveiling.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please allow me to add my two cents about this not officially released watch.
> I personally would believe you are too negatively thinking regarding the height of this watch.  As far as I know the SWISS Military is made from Titanium Grade 2, which is not even half as strong when it comes to pressure resistance compared to Titanium Grade 5, which Lex claimed is be used for the OT Edition. Additionally the SM contains the very thick ETA 7750 movement, which is 7.9mm compared to 3.60mm for the ETA 2892. In result the OT Edition could be MUCH thinner and reach the same and even higher depth as the other watch with less thickness. Let´s wait for the final specs from Lex. Maybe he has some surprise for us.
> 
> At least I would like a doorstop on my wrist when it´s made from Titanium Grade 5.


Excellent! Despite some of the criticisms here, I am expecting an extremely cool watch on the end, I have no doubt. And be I'll fighting for a spot at the front of the line if I'm so lucky to get a chance at one of these! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

6000m version - 16,5 mm high!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

There you have it. Very nice! Ti bracelet too! Nice!

Now I wanna see the 8000m version!

http://oceanictime.blogspot.ca/2015/03/h2o-kalmar-ii-oceanictime-special.html?m=1


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

6000m is 16,5mm high with 4,5mm caseback and 6mm crystal. 

The 8000m has a 6mm caseback and a 8,25mm crystal - adding 3,75mm making it 20,25mm high (?)

This is going to be an amazing deep diver...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm hungry I think I'll get both versions


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I absolutely love everything about it great job


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

tada .. the 6000M ewatch

OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime Special Edition 6000M


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Fierce piece with wicked specs.
Temptation!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Another winner from Clemens! Very impressive engineering while still being able to be worn every day. Great job!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Too big for me, but very, very cool!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

16.5 mm is certainly within the specs most folks can handle. Great job on this one H2O and TLex!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> There you have it. Very nice! Ti bracelet too! Nice!
> 
> Now I wanna see the 8000m version!
> 
> OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime Special Edition 6000M


Great specs, great quality, great timepiece, but sorry... I wish I could like the case shape/design of the Kalmar but I could not. :-s

The good news is, they are all yours guys, enjoy them !


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job Clemens and Lex, thanks for this awesome timepiece.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What's the price? lol that's the main thing keeping me from getting it.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Pictures are up: OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime Special Edition 6000M

Not sure I like the big hands and big indices. Everything in this picture seems too big for the dial


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> What's the price? lol that's the main thing keeping me from getting it.


Well...the "easy part" is done; the specifications. Now, for the "hard part" the price...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Pictures are up: OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime Special Edition 6000M
> 
> Not sure I like the big hands and big indices. Everything in this picture seems too big for the dial
> 
> View attachment 3280426


Respectfully, I couldn't disagree more, I think it's looks freakin fantastic.


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the fully indexed bezel, especially since there are not minute markers. But no lume pip? Are some or all of the bezel markings lume?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All bezel marker are lumed!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Well...the "easy part" is done; the specifications. Now, for the "hard part" the price...


Yeah... If not too high, I might fall for this model (the 8000 is sure going to be too big, this is already quite a big-mac in my book, wearable, but a big-mac). So I fear... ;-)


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love my Kalmar2, and waiting for the chance to get an Orca, now this..... Will have to see if there are any funds left !! Great design, and build !!


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, question on the grade 5 titanium. I have had some Ti watches, it seems they are a bit more prone to scratches than a comparable model in SS, how does this titanium hold up in this regard?


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

A couple of new closeups of the caseback and dial that Clemens sent me.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

TLex said:


> A couple of new closeups of the caseback and dial that Clemens sent me.
> 
> View attachment 3282962
> 
> ...


I'm lovin it haha


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

8000m?










Joking aside, it looks great!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The dial without the minute markers looks so fresh and clean!! Glossy black.....dam that's hot.

Another fab creation by the mad scientist Clemens.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> At least I would like a doorstop on my wrist when it´s made from Titanium Grade 5.


Clemens, could you please make a serie of CH1 or Orca Mono with this Titanium Grade 5 ?! :-!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

staiiff said:


> H2O Watch said:
> 
> 
> > At least I would like a doorstop on my wrist when it´s made from Titanium Grade 5.
> ...


No please, I'm spending enough money..


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

mekenical said:


> No please, I'm spending enough money..


Sorry for you, but as I won't get the Kalmar Oceanictime, I want to spend my money with something else. ;-)


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Clemens, question on the grade 5 titanium. I have had some Ti watches, it seems they are a bit more prone to scratches than a comparable model in SS, how does this titanium hold up in this regard?


I have had bikes made out of 3.25 Ti and know some folks who had them made out of grade 5. In that application it seemed more scratch resistant. 3.25 could be brought back with scotch brite pads.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Titanium Grade 5 is about 2x harder compared to SS316L or the usual titanium Grade 1 or 2.

Forget about the myth that titanium is a scratch magnet, at least for titanium grade 5 this is not true!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, thanks Clemens and Dan01.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens what is the weight of the watch with the Bracelet? Thanks in Advance


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Also TLex and Clemens, when are the pictures coming on the 8000m diver? Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Clemens what is the weight of the watch with the Bracelet? Thanks in Advance


I have measured the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE 6000M and sized the bracelet to my 7" wrist. Watch and bracelet had a weight of just 179 gram! 



Craustin1 said:


> Also TLex and Clemens, when are the pictures coming on the 8000m diver? Thanks!


I will receive the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE 8000M dials mid of this week. The watch gets asap assembled and on Thursday or Friday we will launch the final OceanicTime article and start order taking. Delivery is planned for end April.

After this 6 weeks short "pre-order" the pricing of the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE will be raised by about 20%.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Clemens what is the weight of the watch with the Bracelet? Thanks in Advance
> ...


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Clemens, For which parts of the watch customization will be available?. Is SS or DLC coating an option for the case material? Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Only customization besides the choice of 6000M/8000M version is the handset:

- all three hands chromed
- chromed hour / orange minute / chromed second 

The 8000M will also have a more high end movement and a special acc. package.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Only customization besides the choice of 6000M/8000M version is the handset:
> 
> - all three hands chromed
> - chromed hour / orange minute / chromed second
> ...


Sounds Awesome, Orange minute looks great! Which is what I'll order hopefully soon.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have measured the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE 6000M and sized the bracelet to my 7" wrist. Watch and bracelet had a weight of just 179 gram!
> 
> I will receive the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE 8000M dials mid of this week. The watch gets asap assembled and on Thursday or Friday we will launch the final OceanicTime article and start order taking. Delivery is planned for end April.
> 
> After this 6 weeks short "pre-order" the pricing of the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE will be raised by about 20%.


Great, thanks Clemens!


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Any news on pricing? Apologies if I missed it 

Chris


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Any news on pricing? Apologies if I missed it
> 
> Chris


Get ready to Order Friday that's the earliest on pricing.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Titanium Grade 5 is about 2x harder compared to SS316L or the usual titanium Grade 1 or 2.
> 
> Forget about the myth that titanium is a scratch magnet, at least for titanium grade 5 this is not true!


Yep, I have a grade 5 Ti watch and it is damn near indestructible. I've really put it though it's paces and not a scratch on it. If Clemens knocked a few mm off the lugs I'd be getting one of these too


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a great price... Holding out hope for a "sub 1K" pricepoint and hoping a "surging dollar" will make it affordable for many fans of H2O.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Fingers crossed for a great price... Holding out hope for a "sub 1K" pricepoint and hoping a "surging dollar" will make it affordable for many fans of H2O.


You are not too wrong!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW, they're up for pre-order on the H2O site
Great price for those who were waiting!

Nice work Clemens!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ordered my OTSE8000M! WooHoo!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Just ordered my OTSE8000M! WooHoo!


Nice! Way to go Dave. |>


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Time to hit up that website.
Edit-Hot damn on that price.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Time to hit up that website.
> Edit-Hot damn on that price.


amazing, right!?!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

sheriffd2 said:


> amazing, right!?!


Good... it's "sofa king" good.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, the "30" on the bezel of the 8000m diver looks to be off, from the other numbers. Will this be fixed on the production models? Thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s of course perfectly aligned. The dial is sitting 10mm below the crystal top surface and that´s why it looks that way.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Got it, thanks for clarification. It also probably has something to do with the pictures and the height of the crystal.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Just ordered my OTSE8000M! WooHoo!


Congrats I did the same


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> amazing, right!?!


For that price and specs-gota agree there!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I personally like the 8000M case back a LOT! Wears very comfortable with the raised crown.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome images Of the 8000m Special Edition. Woohoo!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man that 8000m is a beast! 21.6mm thick.

My Hot tub is 8100m deep.....Clemens needs to make me a 10,000m 

Love the crystal how it sits above the bezel.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Man that 8000m is a beast! 21.6mm thick.
> 
> My Hot tub is 8100m deep.....Clemens needs to make me a 10,000m
> 
> Love the crystal how it sits above the bezel.


I know I love that image of the crystal above the bezel!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

6000 with all the upgrades en route 

The 8k is just too much watch for me


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, any wrist shots of these two beauties?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I could add the wrist shots at the weekend!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I think I could add the wrist shots at the weekend!


GREAT!! Thanks Clemens


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

How many of each will be produced?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Clemens, the nephew sent me a link to a new Bremont titanium model they are releasing and I noticed they are calling it Ti-64. How does this compare to your grade 5?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s not exactly fixed yet. 

Around 50% of the 8000M version are already sold within the last 6 hours, so we may require an urgent production run for additional 8000M dials.  Very difficult to estimate your demand for each version.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Clemens, the nephew sent me a link to a new Bremont titanium model they are releasing and I noticed they are calling it Ti6-4. How does this compare to your grade 5?


This is exactly the titanium I´m using. It´s also called Titanium Grade 5.

How much will the Bremont cost??????


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> This is exactly the titanium I´m using. It´s also called Titanium Grade 5.
> 
> How much will the Bremont cost??????


So it's just a different name for the same stuff. Don't know the retail of it, don't even know if that info is available yet but no doubt it will be pricy.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

It says $1512 upon check out then add shipping and euro conversion bumps it to $1623 USD, is this correct? Ahhh Paypal fees
Should be $1569.75 USD according to your site. Sending the funds now in hope the conversion is wrong


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the add on is the Paypal fee for the payment in Euro. Paypal is not using the correct currency exchange rate. Instead with the worser conversion they are earning their money. That´s nothing that is in my influence nor it´s going into my pocket.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

DocRandy said:


> It says $1512 upon check out then add shipping and euro conversion bumps it to $1623 USD, is this correct?
> Should be $1569.75 USD according to your site. Sending the funds now in hope the conversion is wrong
> 
> Paypal says it's costing me $1660.15 USD.....somewhere the math doesn't add up. Anyone else in the US with this price differentiation.
> ...


I was looking at this as well , I'm in the UK and with current exchange rates it works out slightly cheaper for me to pay in US $ rather than Euro which seems strange as the Euro is weak vs the £ whereas the dollar is strong ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s not exactly fixed yet.
> 
> Around 50% of the 8000M version are already sold within the last 6 hours, so we may require an urgent production run for additional 8000M dials.  Very difficult to estimate your demand for each version.


I told you they would go quickly! 50% in 6 hours Not to Shabby.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Luminated said:


> So it's just a different name for the same stuff. Don't know the retail of it, don't even know if that info is available yet but no doubt it will be pricy.


6/4 Ti (grade 5) is very hard to cut as Clemens mentioned earlier and it bombproof. Very hard to machine. Makes for a stiffer riding bike than 3/2.5. I imagine the watch will be nearly indestructible.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Order placed, this watch is worth every penny, quality and craftsmanship is superb. This will make 3 Kalmar watches. White Dial, Black Pearl Dial and now the 8000M Beauty


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Cursed by my wrists that can't pull this off!


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Congrats I did the same


So am i, Congrats for both of you .


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Great specs, great quality, great timepiece, but sorry... I wish I could like the case shape/design of the Kalmar but I could not. :-s
> 
> The good news is, they are all yours guys, enjoy them !


You know what guys, only fools do not change their minds, so I'm thinking of getting one and see if having it on my wrist makes me like the case shape/design.
What do you think ?

Plus, it's a real piece of technical achievement.

Just, I'm not sure I'll take the 8000m because of the crystal not rounded on the top of the watch... choices, choices...


----------



## jmw (Feb 28, 2006)

Ordered the 8000m with the orange minute hand. Just realized it has been almost 4 years since my last post. Guess 8000m will get you talking.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

oops, wrong content, sorry


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

DocRandy said:


> It says $1512 upon check out then add shipping and euro conversion bumps it to $1623 USD, is this correct? Ahhh Paypal fees
> Should be $1569.75 USD according to your site. Sending the funds now in hope the conversion is wrong


Doc, are you saying H2O website priced in USD but Paypal actually pays the seller in EURO? Paypal's exchange rate is the worst I have ever seen, at least 3%~4% lower than any bank at any given time.

Why not just price and charge in EURO, let actual bank to do the conversion? Save buyer a lot of money.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ttsugar said:


> Doc, are you saying H2O website priced in USD but Paypal actually pays the seller in EURO? Paypal's exchange rate is the worst I have ever seen, at least 3%~4% lower than any bank at any given time.
> 
> Why not just price and charge in EURO, let actual bank to do the conversion? Save buyer a lot of money.


If I'm not mistaken you can choose to pay in euro or US on the webstore. Just choose English as the language and euro as the currency.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Danny T said:


> If I'm not mistaken you can choose to pay in euro or US on the webstore. Just choose English as the language and euro as the currency.


Ahh... yes, I saw that on the upper right corner, thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

staiiff said:


> Just, I'm not sure I'll take the 8000m because of the crystal not rounded on the top of the watch... choices, choices...


The 6000M crystal is flat, but the 8000M crystal is slightly domed by 1mm!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Had a hard time deciding on which handset I wanted. In the end I went with the polished. 

Ordered the 8000M yesterday morning as soon as I got the newsletter telling of the pre-sale.


This will be my 5th H2O/Helberg in the collection. 

My H2O/Helberg collection now consists of the following...

1) LE Polished ORCA with Grey Dial, stainless lumed bezel, and hardened case and bracelet.

2) The Original Kalmar Damascus steel #4 of only 4 made.

3) CH1 in Bronze with diver bezel, with double domed crystal, and sapphire display case back

4) CH1 in Stainless with polished sterile bezel, with 15mm spherical crystal, and solid case back

5) And now the Kalmar OceanicTime SE


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s a great colleaction, Sal! Especially the KALMAR in Damascus Steel is my favorite! Very unique and rare. The 8000M will fit great between your H2Os.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s a great colleaction, Sal! Especially the KALMAR in Damascus Steel is my favorite! Very unique and rare. The 8000M will fit great between your H2Os.


Thanks Clemens!!! It sure will...

When I got the newsletter yesterday I didn't even have to think about it. Except for the hand choice which I love both but had to make a choice.

Thanks again for also taking care of those 2 things for me ;-)


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The 6000M crystal is flat, but the 8000M crystal is slightly domed by 1mm!


Are you trying to sell me the 8000M here ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course, especially for you I have polished down the sapphire crystal to fit exactly to your requirement.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

To each their own personally I like the crystal the way it was shown.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Achieved the same look on my Orca 

It's retro coolness


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

mekenical said:


> To each their own personally I like the crystal the way it was shown.


Yeaa, I agree, that actually made me order the 8000m version, did not wanted the flat crystal, else I was doing the order for the 6000m with 2892, as I was afraid the 8000m one might be too big to handle. So I trust Clemens saying it sits comfortable the big one,,, else it will be extremely expensive piece of rock that I will at least bang nails with- Grade 5 Titanium put to the extreme :-d. Clemens need desperately the shipping date,,, can't wait


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Being titanium you will not feel weight on your wrist, which will make wearability a big plus. Reason why I like ti watches a lot.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks DannyT, I trust you , just a bit cautious that it will not be me and the watch, living his own live,,, just being too big as size rather than weight. I am 190cm (about 6.3) but with 17cm hand, so just living my fears it will be big big, will fear until I see the beauty.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

The only comparison I have is a 22mm tall Venom that I used to own.. loved the watch and bold statement, but kept banging the bezel against the door jambs walking in rooms... kept scratching it up... I have a few SubAqua Noma V's that are 21mm and have no problem wearing them on a bracelet and those are 316L stainless, so I'm sure the Titanium will be super nice to wear on the wrist... Choices Choices..... and then do I get the Kalmar 6000 or 8000 or wait for the updated configurator for the Orca???


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a couple of pics handy on my phone of my Kalmar Damascus, and my Polished ORCA so I will share..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ivo P said:


> Yeaa, I agree, that actually made me order the 8000m version, did not wanted the flat crystal, else I was doing the order for the 6000m with 2892, as I was afraid the 8000m one might be too big to handle. So I trust Clemens saying it sits comfortable the big one,,, else it will be extremely expensive piece of rock that I will at least bang nails with- Grade 5 Titanium put to the extreme :-d. Clemens need desperately the shipping date,,, can't wait


haha bang nails!!! Never know when you may need a hammer. Sure it will be comfy, like a babies blanket.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course, especially for you I have polished down the sapphire crystal to fit exactly to your requirement.


You mean like this...
http://www.h2o-watch.com/dl/775270e22808a0e29d765c1d959aedb02.png


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Clements, I'm hoping my tax refund comes before 6 week pre-order...I thought we would be able to put 20% down but with the exclusivity of these watches, I understand the reasoning for full payment. I noticed how wonderfully made the inside of the case is, nicely finished...we rarely see the guts of your awesome time pieces...I've noticed that there's room for double o-rings in the caseback...are the o-rings Viton? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

staiiff said:


> You mean like this...
> http://www.h2o-watch.com/dl/775270e22808a0e29d765c1d959aedb02.png


The standard KALMAR 2 3K crystal is 2mm domed, but the KALMAR 2 OT 8K version is only 1mm domed.



SirJP said:


> Clements, I'm hoping my tax refund comes before 6 week pre-order...I thought we would be able to put 20% down but with the exclusivity of these watches, I understand the reasoning for full payment. I noticed how wonderfully made the inside of the case is, nicely finished...we rarely see the guts of your awesome time pieces...I've noticed that there's room for double o-rings in the caseback...are the o-rings Viton? Thank you


Normally I have pre-orders with approx. 9 months waiting time. Only for the long pre-orders I have the deposit payment. This process is very time consuming and therefore I will reduce such long pre-orders from now on. My time is too limited and I have to reduce all processes to the absolute minimum.

The case back on all H2O KALMAR 2 is sealed with two industrial grade VITON gaskets. That´s the best you could get.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesomeness! Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackvettes (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I love both for sure, the damascus is AMAZING!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

If Clemens can reproduce a similar pattern to this on one of the new watches I will instantly buy.

Ya hear that Clemens ??


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, you know, your wish is my command! ....


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

How much longer are these two versions going to be available to purchase? I really want to see the new Orca options and configurator before I commit to these (and need time to collect some $$ for both ;-)...

Thanks

Barry


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Very difficult to answer, as currently already more than 50% of the 8000M were sold in the first 24 hours. The 6000M will last longer, but don´t habe my crystal with me.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

JSal said:


> I have a couple of pics handy on my phone of my Kalmar Damascus, and my Polished ORCA so I will share.


Just WOOAWW on the damascus !

If I were you I would have gone for the black lumed hands too, but anyway this is a terrific piece and awesome combo with the snake strap.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I think I could add the wrist shots at the weekend!


hi Clemens, we are waiting, fo not forget usssss, pleaseee.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Can´t make the wristshots today, but hopefully before I leave to the Baselworld next week!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Just WOOAWW on the damascus !
> 
> If I were you I would have gone for the black lumed hands too, but anyway this is a terrific piece and awesome combo with the snake strap.


Thanks for the compliment.

No worries on the hands...

I recently asked Clemens for a Black MOP dial which I will be having installed once it arrives.

The MOP dial has the applied polished indices and white lume so the hands will match.

The Black MOP dial should contrast nicely and look amazing against the Damascus Steel.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm Planning on getting my dial changed on my Kalmar also. The Black should look nice


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I have shot some wristshots of the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME 6000M and 8000M. My wrist size is 17cm/6.7"
Both are very comfortably to wear as the crown has a certain height due to the thickness of the case back.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dam Clemens !! Both look great on the wrist! Not as big as one would imagine. 

I see a sales boost real soon 

Question - can the bezels be swapped between this and the kalmar v2 regular bezels ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Bezel swap is impossible with the 3K bezels as the crystals are higher at the sides.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks amazing!

cant wait for my 8000m !!! I hope it will be in April


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

those watches are going to be amazing


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you Clemens, these look uaaaooo, glad I ordered the 8000 with the bracelet. They indeed do not look big enough for banging nails, truly surprised they look natural on the wrist.

can you remind what was your wrist size? remember seeing it somewhere being 17 or 18 cm but cannot find it anymore, so might be daydreaming.

aaaa and please do not stay at Basel too long, we need those watches.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My wrist size is 17cm/6.7"! So quite normal size.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the extra pictures, both look awesome. 8000m for me &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

VERY cool! As H2O has always been respectful of wearability I had no doubt this would look/wear much better than its dimensions would imply, but I have to admit it looks even BETTER on the wrist than I had expected! I was excited before, but seeing these shots I'm even more eager to get my 8K!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> My wrist size is 17cm/6.7"! So quite normal size.


Soo happy that we share the same wrist size, if I get similar look on my hand I would be one extremely happy man. Thanks for the quick return on this. And now the waiting time begins...Needless to say but- Are we there yet?


----------



## saxonfan (Oct 17, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Only customization besides the choice of 6000M/8000M version is the handset:
> 
> - all three hands chromed
> - chromed hour / orange minute / chromed second
> ...


are they in stock and ready to ship. I have tried numerous ways of contacting ytou. I want an 8000 with a bracelet


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

saxonfan said:


> are they in stock and ready to ship. I have tried numerous ways of contacting ytou. I want an 8000 with a bracelet


Go ahead and reserve yours using this link. Still in the pre-order phase (available from the end of April).
H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SPECIAL EDITION 8000M


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was some days ion the Baselworld and now I'm out of office until 07.04.2014. The shop link above should work.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Clemens,
we know you prepare the renderings around the Orca but that means you should be on the computer:-d with some time to feed our anxiety. 

Any update on the progress? Eager to hear even something as simple as "we are on track". I know it will not be possible to convince you, with your limited time, to take pictures of the watch parts? Would be unique to see the crystal, case back etc as stand alone items, before being fitted in the watch.

Thanks, one anxiously awaiting desk diver


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently it´s on track. The only part I´m waiting for is the 8000M titanium case back, because we had to wait with the order placement for this item until we successfully passed the WR certification.  I think end of April or beginning May the H2O KALMAR 2 OT will be delivered.

I don´t have time for photo shootings, but found this image. The height of the sapphire crystal is 8.25mm!!!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently it´s on track...I don´t have time for photo shootings


Thank you, then just 2-3 weeks more:-!

I knew you would not have the time but worth the try :-d.

By the way, am I the only one that missed this pressure test, have not seen it in the announcements:





So thought to share.

I am diving away


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, that crystal is insane!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

That crystal is equal in size to many dress watches. I love it!



H2O Watch said:


> Currently it´s on track. The only part I´m waiting for is the 8000M titanium case back, because we had to wait with the order placement for this item until we successfully passed the WR certification.  I think end of April or beginning May the H2O KALMAR 2 OT will be delivered.
> 
> I don´t have time for photo shootings, but found this image. The height of the sapphire crystal is 8.25mm!!!
> 
> View attachment 3648402


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Darn, Paypal slapped an extra $100 scam fee on the cost and then won't allow access to PP Credit. Gonna have to pass.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, PP credit is only for transactions in the US for the most part.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Yup, PP credit is only for transactions in the US for the most part.


I've bought $3K-$4K watches overseas and used it. Not sure what the criteria is. I just used it on a Steinhart last week.

PP Credit and my PP balance is how I manage a slush fund for watches. Sucks when there's a breakdown in my system. lol!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

My eyes hurt..............


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

The skindiver on the crown should be replaced with a deep sea submersible like the Russian Mir or United States Alvin............


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Mark McK said:


> The skindiver on the crown should be replaced with a deep sea submersible like the Russian Mir or United States Alvin............


Why in the world would Clemens do that?

The watch is an OceanicTime Special Edition and that diver is their logo...


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

hello Clemens, eager to hear updates, if you have time, pleaseee.



H2O Watch said:


> I don´t have time for photo shootings, but found this image. The height of the sapphire crystal is 8.25mm!!!


Thanks, I have seen that one. What I was hoping, as I read that you usyally visit your watchmaker while he works on the watches, that you will have time for few pictures.
That watch is a mechanical engeniiring miracle, so it would be cool to see the parts during the process of assembly.:-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Unfortunately my watch maker are more than 500KM away from my office. So our best friend is UPS. 

Today I´m working on the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE case + crystal assembly, which means the cases are getting married with the 6000M or 8000M crystal. The crystals are pressed into the case with a industrial grade, Made in Germany, toogle press, capapable of putting a pressure of max. 15.000KG onto the crystal. I´m not using a usual standard watch maker press for this task as they are not strong enough for my requirements. The white colored inserts used inside the press are custom constructed by my engineer and manufactured on CNC controlled lathe. Those press crystal inserts were made for each single crystal I´m using in my HELBERG / H2O line up for perfect fit.










DELIVERY SCHEDULE:
6000M: My watch maker will start end of the week with the assembly of the 6000M version and those will be shipped to you starting from 08.05.15.
8000M: We should receive in 10 days the case backs for the 8000M version and start the assembly. Shipping should start around 15.05.15.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone explain why the VAT isn't removed prior to logging into Paypal if you're outside the EU?

I'm logging in and it says it's going to deduct everything from my credit card. I don't want to deal with partial refunds. Every time I've bought from someone inside the EU, Paypal is populated with the correct amount, which does not include VAT.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Try to calculate the shipping costs in the shopping cart first for your country. This ensures that no VAT is added. In the prouct pages the price is always shown with and without VAT.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Unfortunately my watch maker are more than 500KM away from my office. So our best friend is UPS.
> 
> Today I´m working on the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME SE case + crystal assem...


Hello Clemens,
Thank you for feeding our anxiety and responding to our crazy requests, that looks terrific and is what I was hoping for,,, and maybe we can hope for few others as the assembly goes on?

ufff, delivery, you made me wish I ordered the 6000 version.:-!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Try to calculate the shipping costs in the shopping cart first for your country. This ensures that no VAT is added. In the prouct pages the price is always shown with and without VAT.


I even tried it in Internet Explorer and it is adding tax when I get to Paypal. It is not adding tax on your website. After I show that I am in the U.S., it correctly removes the tax. However, when I get to Paypal it shows the tax and adds approximately $300, since my total is 1495 Euro.

I will say that using Internet Explorer did fix the issue where I would fill in the billing info, then shipping, and it would change my billing to shipping. It would just go back and forth changing them to the last one I filled in when using Google Chrome.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the Pics, Fantastic, Love seeing the procedure of my 8000M being born.....Any idea when my Orca will ship? 
I ordered everything you should have in stock (so I wouldn't have to wait till September). GMT, Divers case, 6.7 crystal, turbine bezel......


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Order placed for the 8000M. Looking forward to the beast, Clemens!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

how cool,...glad things are moving forward. looking for a mine to be coming soon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to Clemens' communications efforts I was able to order the 8000m. Psyched!


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Getting close. Now I just need to line up a 6000m hottub nearby to test it out!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> Getting close. Now I just need to line up a 6000m hottub nearby to test it out!


As water resistant rated as these watches are (I have an 8000M) on order, I would not put it in a hot tub. The water is too warm at 104 degrees or more, and I've also heard that steam is even worse as the molecules are smaller and might get passed the seals.

Here is a quote from a watch retailer website...

*Real Life and Water Resistance:*

_When a watch is tested by the manufacturer it is done in a laboratory under optimum conditions, such as a fresh gasket, sitting stationary in a pressured water tank and with still/motionless water. However, real life action will produce completely different results. Here are a few scenarios:
*Water temperatures in a hot-tub or a hot shower will effect the shape of the gasket seals. Especially if the watch is taken from hot temperatures & immediately plunged into cold water - such as going from a hot-tub into a pool.*
Sudden & rapid changes in pressure - such as diving (even shallow diving) into a pool, the force of plunging your arm into the water while swimming, will stress the gaskets for a fraction of a second. If the gaskets are not up to specification they may rupture and cause the watch to take in water.
As the watch ages the seals begin to erode & will not maintain the same water resistance levels._


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The size of water molecules has nothing to do with the temperature of water - it has everything to do with the intra-atomic forces and charge balance between your two hydrogens and one oxygen. Consequently as those forces do not change significant with temperature, "steam" (i.e. just water in vapor form) water molecules are exactly the same size on average as water molecules in a solid (ice) or liquid (water). Keep in mind also that gasket seals are under compression from the screwdown mechanisms on a watch - such minor changes in temperature will not affect seal integrity in the real world and any ISO rated dive watch will survive the shower or hot tub just fine.



JSal said:


> As water resistant rated as these watches are (I have an 8000M) on order, I would not put it in a hot tub. The water is too warm at 104 degrees or more, and I've also heard that steam is even worse as the molecules are smaller and might get passed the seals.
> 
> Here is a quote from a watch retailer website...
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooo! Please no 'don't put your 8000m Diver in the shower/hot tub' comments......ahhhhhhhhhhh

These use viton gaskets and are nuclear holocaust proof. The same gaskets use in the T1000 terminator


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Eric L. said:


> The size of water molecules has nothing to do with the temperature of water - it has everything to do with the intra-atomic forces and charge balance between your two hydrogens and one oxygen. Consequently as those forces do not change significant with temperature, "steam" (i.e. just water in vapor form) water molecules are exactly the same size on average as water molecules in a solid (ice) or liquid (water). Keep in mind also that gasket seals are under compression from the screwdown mechanisms on a watch - such minor changes in temperature will not affect seal integrity in the real world and any ISO rated dive watch will survive the shower or hot tub just fine.


Everything you're saying I can agree with, but if you elaborate a bit we can tie back into avoiding hot water.

Steam, while having the same sized molecules, has a lot of energy and ability to break molecular bonds. Hell, it turns solid granite into lava in subduction zones. Granted, the pressure focuses the energy to incredible levels, but there's a similar effect at near-atmospheric levels. Unfortunately, I have to deal with material degradation due to compatibility and temperature on almost a daily basis. Yay, fun! Not. Over 120F, we have to change gaskets and seats in parts because they are simply exposed to the higher heat without even touching the liquids or gases. It's just the heat transferred to the gaskets through the various hardware bodies. Over 180F, there's another bump. Etc. Etc.

I'm not saying that the increased temperatures will degrade the gaskets. What I am saying is that I wouldn't do it because I don't have the specs on the materials. Why assume?

If I recall correctly, I have read temperature exposure ranges in watch manuals. I'd follow that strictly. They don't state specs like that for no reason.

Like I said, Eric, I don't disagree with what you're saying necessarily. I just wouldn't do it unless I knew the composition of the materials. I do have lots of information to help make decisions if anyone knows what the gaskets are made out of and wants to know compatibility and performance characteristics. I have tables galore in my office. PM me if you care to look into it. I'll do what I can to help.

EDIT - If you have gaskets with any lube, you have to know what the lube is, also. You have to look at the compatibility of the gasket with both the lube and various water types to really know if the temperature is safe.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Please no 'don't put your 8000m Diver in the shower/hot tub' comments......ahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> These use viton gaskets and are nuclear holocaust proof. The same gaskets use in the T1000 terminator


Viton is holocaust proof as long as the alkalinity is neutral and above. You have to watch acidity with Viton.

I'm curious about human sweat. Wikipedia *cough* says moderately acidic to neutral. The temp goes up to 400F. It would be interesting to know how the temp is reduced with increased acidity. Not that it would affect a watch anyway.

From a UK Viton distributor (http://www.viton-orings.co.uk/faq/viton_faqs/#faq_34_a):

Q: "Can Viton resist steam?"

A: "This is where it gets a little tricky. Many people associate temperature as the be all and end all no matter what other application criteria is involved. Water turns to steam at 100 deg C. We have already said that the upper temperature limit of Viton is 200 deg C so surely it should be OK? Not so I am afraid. Due to the crosslinking make up of standard vitons the additives used do not react too well with steam and create an effect known as hydrolysis which effectively over time breaks down the Polymer chain. Now the good news. Please visit the Q & A's under the heading of Viton APA to see how we can help with this application. "


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Listen guys... you can all spend hours debating, looking up charts, chemicals, and even contact Bill Nye the science guy if you like to get his opinion. 

But I would not wear that watch or any other watch for that matter in a hot tub if you care a lot about the watch. 

Having said that, why the hell would anyone want to shower with their watch on (by the way, the soap is no good for the seals either), or go in a hot tub with a watch. Personally I think it's kind of weird that anyone would even want to do that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Exactly. I don't wear watches in bed, shower, hot tubs, playing basketball or other contact sports, etc. never understood the bed and shower thing.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Exactly. I don't wear watches in bed, shower, hot tubs, playing basketball or other contact sports, etc. never understood the bed and shower thing.


I wear mine to the bed and to the shower. Too lazy to take it off, I often wear rubber straps and it takes a minute or two to remove the watch. And I have kids so I cant put the watch anywhere near to bed or in the bathroom. You got it? For that reason I like to own a watch which I can wear 24/7.

I use leather straps sometimes, so then I obviously do not wear them to the shower, but just for that reason I prefer straps or a bracelet I can use anywhere.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very excited about seeing these as owners receive them.

Please post when you get yours!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Where your watches how YOU want em and don't worry about what science and bs tell you other wise 

Enjoy what you got !!


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

JSal said:


> As water resistant rated as these watches are (I have an 8000M) on order, I would not put it in a hot tub. The water is too warm at 104 degrees or more, and I've also heard that steam is even worse as the molecules are smaller and might get passed the seals.
> 
> Here is a quote from a watch retailer website...
> 
> ...


pure hokum...I work around hot water daily and I've been using watches in Hot Tubs and Swimspas for almost a decade now....Seiko, Aquadive, Rolex (old oysterdate) Steinhart, Victorinox, Breitling, Orient, Halios, Sinn, and on and on have all been in hot tubs dozens of times and I've never had a one single issue with moisture or water resistance


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mngambler said:


> pure hokum...I work around hot water daily and I've been using watches in Hot Tubs and Swimspas for almost a decade now....Seiko, Aquadive, Rolex (old oysterdate) Steinhart, Victorinox, Breitling, Orient, Halios, Sinn, and on and on have all been in hot tubs dozens of times and I've never had a one single issue with moisture or water resistance


Wow, that's some good experimental data. Nice.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, sent a couple of email, need to pay for the bracelet on the 8000 watch, can you please let me know how to take care of that? Thanks


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

After i made my order without the titanium bracelet, i decided to go for it again and i was lucky to find it while browsing.
metal bracelet, 24mm width, titanium


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Clemens, sent a couple of email, need to pay for the bracelet on the 8000 watch, can you please let me know how to take care of that? Thanks


I had the same issue as yours but i figured it out. I used the following link to order mine. You may not find it directly in the store, you have to search with keyword, titanium for instance. Hope that helps.
metal bracelet, 24mm width, titanium


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So, the diver's extension is not ratcheting? It's a lever, released by two buttons, that extends the bracelet length a constant, given distance?

I figured by the buttons it was ratcheting. Even if it isn't, it's pretty cool that it has the buttons to make extending so simple. That's something that drives me insane about diver's extensions; how hard some are to open.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, thanks for the link guys!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

What about freight, it's adding shipping charges, but it should ship with the watch, which I already paid freight for. Did you all pay that also?


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> What about freight, it's adding shipping charges, but it should ship with the watch, which I already paid freight for. Did you all pay that also?


I ordered the titanium bracelet with the new Orca and left a note to put the bracelet back with the first order (OT 8000). In your case i think it is better to contact Mr. Clemens since he is the only one who can handle this issue. I presume that he is too busy finishing up the OT 6000 and 8000, good luck with that.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> So, the diver's extension is not ratcheting? It's a lever, released by two buttons, that extends the bracelet length a constant, given distance?
> 
> I figured by the buttons it was ratcheting. Even if it isn't, it's pretty cool that it has the buttons to make extending so simple. That's something that drives me insane about diver's extensions; how hard some are to open.


I hope it has ratcheting because it looks like every clasp which has this feature. Could someone confirm that pls?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The titanium bracelet is same as the normal ORCA / KALMAR 2 SS bracelet. It has a dive watch extension as well. 

Regarding the bracelet link: This link and product is ONLY for customer who have already ordered the H2O KALMAR 2 Oceanictime SE 6000M / 8000M! As soon as the watches were shipped this link and product will be deleted. The titanium bracelet is NOT sold separately!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks Clemens for answer... so the diver extension is button operated and has few (5 or 6) positions? Because standard diver extension has just one fixed 15-20mm long position.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> thanks Clemens for answer... so the diver extension is button operated and has few (5 or 6) positions? Because standard diver extension has just one fixed 15-20mm long position.


It is the ratcheing divers extension clasp. This is exactly the same as the SS Orca bracelet except that the bracelet on the OT is titanium.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks Danny.

Excellent! I was really scared!!! I have no usage for a bracelet without this feature... need to adjust the size during a day...

cant wait for my _8k2_ on the bracelet!


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The titanium bracelet is same as the normal ORCA / KALMAR 2 SS bracelet. It has a dive watch extension as well.
> 
> Regarding the bracelet link: This link and product is ONLY for customer who have already ordered the H2O KALMAR 2 Oceanictime SE 6000M / 8000M! As soon as the watches were shipped this link and product will be deleted. The titanium bracelet is NOT sold separately!


Thank you for giving us the opportunity to have it.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

mekenical said:


> Guess well find out soon enough. Like what I'm seeing.


+1


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice share Danny (H2O Ambassador). Thanks!


----------



## evilstib (Jun 14, 2008)

Any updates on shipping? Too excited to receive my 6000m!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

evilstib said:


> Any updates on shipping? Too excited to receive my 6000m!


Haha, you didn't make it even one day past his estimate without asking.

I'll be asking about the 8000m on the 15th.


----------



## evilstib (Jun 14, 2008)

Just excited. NEED a new watch!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am very unpatient about this one as well!! I have many watches on preorder but this one is so special...


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

mekenical said:


> The BELL & ROSS is oil filled and not a mechanical watch. Its the same system as the hydro models from Sinn with Quartz movement.


yep. the only reason why mechanical divers need to be so bulky for that uber depth rating is because of all the compressible air/non-'structural' space inside. with the cavity filled with non-compressible oil, theoretically the case could be as as thin as you want, as there wont be a pressure differential between the inside and outside of the case.

this also means though, that instead of simply bulking up a case as much as possible, manufactures might have some luck trying to get rid of as much empty (air) space inside a case as possible. the less low-pressure air is inside the case, the less total force the pressure differential translates to.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

evilstib said:


> Any updates on shipping? Too excited to receive my 6000m!


Hopefully any day now!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice, sent out about 6 hrs ago; est delivery this Wed. (west coast). Hopes the rest are all on thier way!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Just got my shipping notice, sent out about 6 hrs ago; est delivery this Wed. (west coast). Hopes the rest are all on thier way!!


Is it EMS or criminal FedEx?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

EMS is not available in Germany!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Fed Ex


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Fed Ex


Great. When they send their extortion demands to my office it is always addressed to my employer instead of me, which creates an additional headache above and beyond being extorted.

No matter how many times I call them, they say they can't stop addressing it to my employer because of the address. I usually find out when someone from England corporate sends out a nasty email demanding to know who has racked up extortion fees from FedEx.

Sorry. I digress. I'll just tell everyone to be on the lookout for the notification of extortion.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

O my, o my,,,, it is happening 

I guess we are to envy the 6000 guys but hey they will be able only to dive in the shallow waters 

Clemens, Clemens, please say you are starting to ship the real ones on 15th? Just to know and start filling my hot tub, will need some time


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Great. When they send their extortion demands to my office it is always addressed to my employer instead of me, which creates an additional headache above and beyond being extorted.
> 
> No matter how many times I call them, they say they can't stop addressing it to my employer because of the address. I usually find out when someone from England corporate sends out a nasty email demanding to know who has racked up extortion fees from FedEx.
> 
> Sorry. I digress. I'll just tell everyone to be on the lookout for the notification of extortion.


Haha! Me too. Always goes to my employer.


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

Heilong said:


> Just got my shipping notice, sent out about 6 hrs ago; est delivery this Wed. (west coast). Hopes the rest are all on thier way!!


Is that a 6000M in the 8000m thread?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

UnSean said:


> Is that a 6000M in the 8000m thread?


Pretty sure 6000m.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Great. When they send their extortion demands to my office it is always addressed to my employer instead of me, which creates an additional headache above and beyond being extorted.
> 
> No matter how many times I call them, they say they can't stop addressing it to my employer because of the address. I usually find out when someone from England corporate sends out a nasty email demanding to know who has racked up extortion fees from FedEx.
> 
> Sorry. I digress. I'll just tell everyone to be on the lookout for the notification of extortion.


Call Fedex after the customs clearance stage is complete and prepay the extortion fees over the phone by credit card. I do that all the time and no issues.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Call Fedex after the customs clearance stage is complete and prepay the extortion fees over the phone by credit card. I do that all the time and no issues.


That's a great idea. Thanks for the suggestion. I wouldn't have to worry about never seeing the bill and ending up in collections.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

UnSean said:


> Is that a 6000M in the 8000m thread?


Yes, a 6000. Since I don't believe there's a dedicated 6000m thread, thought I'd let others know shipping has commenced.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Yes, a 6000. Since I don't believe there's a dedicated 6000m thread, thought I'd let others know shipping has commenced.


:-! I am personally very grateful for the heads up and would eagerly await your first puctures once received. The 8000 crowd will need to feed the anxiety with such things until we hear that our shipments started.


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

Heilong said:


> Yes, a 6000. Since I don't believe there's a dedicated 6000m thread, thought I'd let others know shipping has commenced.


Thanks for the confirmation, anxiety now back to normal levels.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet goad lad these are shipping. That's exactly what I just came to check for. Hopefully I get my notice from Clemens soon! 



Danny T said:


> Call Fedex after the customs clearance stage is complete and prepay the extortion fees over the phone by credit card. I do that all the time and no issues.


I talked to FedEx a couple weeks ago and they can now set it up so they automatically call you to give the option of prepaying the duty over the phone as soon as it is released from customs, before they ship it to your door. I signed up for it on the spot.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

OK, now I'm obviously no photographer. And, I neglected to wipe it clean, so there's dust on the watch (not scratches!) That said, here are the pics:
































Thickness comparison w/ other Kalmar2:








Looks bigger than V bezel








There ya go. Only issue so far is the spring "clips" on the clasp seems to be floating; if I extend the ratchet out it won't retract fully due to the end of it hitting the clasp which moved when clasping. Also, it's much harder to clasp than my 1st Kalmar; I have to put a finger inside between the wrist & clasp in order to push hard enough to get the clasp to catch the post. Again, if it didn't push in when I put it on, it wouldn't be a problem. Will let Clemens know & get it fixed- doesn't need a new bracelet, just the clasp. So, all in all, another stunner from a terrific company!

BTW: The bezel doesn't look like it lines up, but after noticing it in the pics I double checked-- it's due to the slight angle at which I took the pictures. Lines up fine when looking straight-on.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks great. That's a man's man watch. Pansies need not apply  

Congrats on getting yours.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats a solid looking piece and right on for upping the pics.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heilong, your wrist shots look really great....sure wouldn't know it was rated at 6000m


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Heilong said:


> OK, now I'm obviously no photographer. And, I neglected to wipe it clean, so there's dust on the watch (not scratches!)...


Fantastic, thank you for sharing so quickly after receipt.

if ou can now do a lume shot, please? i know you are not going to take it this night anyway 

Who is next? Anyone getting curved crystal to share


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

"Clips floating"? Does this suggest that the clasp or bracelet isn't of solid construction or flawed in your opinion? Just a bit curious..I have an 8k on order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Heilong said:


> View attachment 3972858


Looks really good, I should have ordered one 8000m... but I am not sure I could get used to the case design, that was/is my main concern.
But damn, I would like very much to have the deepest dive watch on the market.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

SirJP said:


> "Clips floating"? Does this suggest that the clasp or bracelet isn't of solid construction or flawed in your opinion? Just a bit curious..I have an 8k on order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best way I can explain it: the bar that has the spring clips that grab the post wasn't securely attached on the crown side of the bracelet when I got it & it interfered with the full retraction of the ratcheting portion, as well as it wouldn't grab the post to clasp together. However, it appears it may not have been in place; it now seems to be fine. Possibly just wasn't put in all the way on assembly and my pressing hard on it to clasp it to wear it "snapped" it into place. The bar w/ the spring clips won't move now the way it did when I first opened the package. If it stays solid, and so far has been, I won't worry about it.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for such a detailed update! Your pictures really brings this watch to life...thank you for sharing. Clements makes a superior product and I just can't wait to get mine on the wrist! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks awesome. The color appears to be slightly darker than the SS version, but may just look that way on the pictures. Is there a difference in color between the titanium and the stainless steel?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, that's the dustiest/dirtiest wrist shot I've ever seen.

Still looks damn good though.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Heilong, really appreciate your pics. I always prefer real "dirty live pics" more than studio pics. Now I have much better idea how it looks in real! Thanks! I have 8000m ordered but 6000 looks excellent too!
The bezel is really chunky. The dial is shiny and glossy and beautifull, just the style I like the most.

Clemens, any news about 8000m versions? And what about next 6000m pieces? Nobody? I am disapointed there is no activity at all, just one new owner report....

Clemens, could you please write short status and if everything is going to happen as announced?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All the 6000M with ETA 2824 will be delivered within this week. The 6000M with ETA 2892 and the 8000M will be delivered next week. About 85% of all watche are 6000M/2892 and 8000M!  The 8000M case backs gave me a real headache, because they will arrive late hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> All the 6000M with ETA 2824 will be delivered within this week. The 6000M with ETA 2892 and the 8000M will be delivered next week. About 85% of all watche are 6000M/2892 and 8000M!  The 8000M case backs gave me a real headache, because they will arrive late hopefully tomorrow.


Hurraaaayyyy, there is chance that the watch comes in for my birthday on next Friday:-!, super -will be able to say my wife this is a present from herb-), you would not ruin my family by not arriving on time, would you Clemens?:-d

on the topic, thanks for the update|>


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes!! Great news, I too have an 8000m bad boy coming. Very excited as I do like chunky watches!


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice update. These iconic Kalmar-OceanicTime versions deserve the waiting time.


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody knows where the serial number is located, is it on the case between lugs like in Orca's models? Thanks in advance


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Heilong said:


> OK, now I'm obviously no photographer. And, I neglected to wipe it clean, so there's dust on the watch (not scratches!) That said, here are the pics:
> View attachment 3972834
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious to know where the serial number is located, is it on the case between lugs like in Orca's models? Thanks in advance


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WAT9300 said:


> Just curious to know where the serial number is located, is it on the case between lugs like in Orca's models? Thanks in advance


It's on the underside of the watch on the bottom of one of the lug arms. That's where they are on Kalmar v2. It's very small

EDIT - pic added

See top right lug in the pic below


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Located in the same place; the lug @ 11:00


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Getting excited! Glad the wait is nearly over


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey all, anyone got their 6000m version yet? Cannot imagine it was only one watch last week, don't be selfish, show them to us.

I assume Clemens is busy assembling\overseeing the 8000m version prep for distribution but hey Clemens, if you are drinking your coffee with wus, feed our anxiety please...give us an updateeeee...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens said most of the 6000m had the upgraded movement, and those would be shipped this week, hence why you haven't seen many yet.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Clemens said most of the 6000m had the upgraded movement, and those would be shipped this week, hence why you haven't seen *many* yet.


not many? Hmm, ok, but just one?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemens, did the 8000m case backs make it in?? Thx


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I wasn´t very good in my time planing this time, because I didn´t expect that my German watchmaker closed their company for some days during last week due to a national holiday. Also this and next week we will have several national holidays and additionally the 8000M case backs gave a headache as their delivery with the fastest Fedex service took longer than with their standard service. The 8K case backs arrived finally on Monday and were passed directly to my watchmaker. Today I will receive the 6000M version with the ETA 2892 and tomorrow the first partly shipment of the 8K version. During the national holidays end of the week and beginning next week the company is closed. 

Be ensured I´m doing everything possible to deliver your product asap. 

I´m working since 15 months close to or above my capacity limit with 7 days & 12-14 hours per day. I have to face the reality and that is that custom watch configurations are getting too work intensive and I´m unable to keep up to my own and probably your expectations. In result I think I will have to reduce the possibility to order full custom watch configurations as those are mainly fully assembled by myself. It´s impossible to give such individual assembly tasks to my German watchmaker when every single configuration is different. Starting with the CH8 the product will be offered in pre-assembled configurations. If the product will be offered in the visual configurator the price will be substantially higher. When the pre-assembled configs are sold, they are sold for at least some weeks until a new batch will be assembled by my watchmaker. New products will be launched with the visual configurator with great discount as usual to give as much benefit back to you as possible.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I cant wait for my SE k2, but I think we all can easily accept and understand minor delays... take your time you need without rush


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Clemens!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I would rather a finely finished product that wasn't rushed as apposed to a product that was rushed and didn't exactly meet your high quality standards and demands...we are all on the same page here. Yes, let's not rush one of most anticipated watches of the century! I'm sure we all want ours to be just right. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Clemens, thanks for the update. I can call this situation " the expenses of being unique". I have not seen any watchmaker who can do customization like you do. Of course this can make headache but don't forget we all love the design of your watches as well as the quality. I personally see you meet my expectations and even more. Come on man!!! you are doing your best, so i vote with you guys. Take your time, will be waiting till you do it as you used to.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Very much a gimmick, no person can even get within 10% of the performance of any of these watches, except if you strap it onto the exterior of a Bathysphere. Let me see I've done that....Ummm.....thinking....Never, that's the answer never! And that's basically the same answer for everybody.


kca said:


> ^Me too. Granted they're not 8000+ but still. Aren't they all somewhat gimmicky when they surpass the depth most people purchasing them would go?
> 
> Pics borrowed from the web.
> 
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely, 'An engineering statement piece" not a going out to dinner piece.


Medusa said:


> This is what 28.5 mm looks like on the wrist. Unless someones wrist is really small it's totally wearable. Something that is important to remember about this timepiece is that it is being commissioned by Oceanictime, a dive watch blog; not a go out to dinner blog. In a sense, requesting that a high performance dive watch be thin for everyday use would be like asking for a top fuel dragster to be shorter for everyday use. The whole idea of this project is ultimate deep sea performance and to sacrifice nothing.
> 
> This is just my opinion as a deep sea watch collector.
> 
> View attachment 3163682


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I wasn´t very good in my time planing this time, because I didn´t expect that my German watchmaker closed their company for some days during last week due to a national holiday. Also this and next week we will have several national holidays and additionally the 8000M case backs gave a headache as their delivery with the fastest Fedex service took longer than with their standard service. The 8K case backs arrived finally on Monday and were passed directly to my watchmaker. Today I will receive the 6000M version with the ETA 2892 and tomorrow the first partly shipment of the 8K version. During the national holidays end of the week and beginning next week the company is closed.
> 
> Be ensured I´m doing everything possible to deliver your product asap.
> 
> I´m working since 15 months close to or above my capacity limit with 7 days & 12-14 hours per day. I have to face the reality and that is that custom watch configurations are getting too work intensive and I´m unable to keep up to my own and probably your expectations. In result I think I will have to reduce the possibility to order full custom watch configurations as those are mainly fully assembled by myself. It´s impossible to give such individual assembly tasks to my German watchmaker when every single configuration is different. Starting with the CH8 the product will be offered in pre-assembled configurations. If the product will be offered in the visual configurator the price will be substantially higher. When the pre-assembled configs are sold, they are sold for at least some weeks until a new batch will be assembled by my watchmaker. New products will be launched with the visual configurator with great discount as usual to give as much benefit back to you as possible.


The 8K is worth waiting for - take a break, we need you fit for fight


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

longstride said:


> Very much a gimmick, no person can even get within 10% of the performance of any of these watches, except if you strap it onto the exterior of a Bathysphere. Let me see I've done that....Ummm.....thinking....Never, that's the answer never! And that's basically the same answer for everybody.


Really?!? Nobody can go that deep?!?

I feel so ripped off and vulnerable now.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Originally Posted by *longstride*  
Very much a gimmick, no person can even get within 10% of the performance of any of these watches, except if you strap it onto the exterior of a Bathysphere. Let me see I've done that....Ummm.....thinking....Never, that's the answer never! And that's basically the same answer for everybody.

Well I am really concerned now. This is where I will be using my 8000m, can you guys with some experience let me know if it will be adequate? Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Originally Posted by *longstride*
> Very much a gimmick, no person can even get within 10% of the performance of any of these watches, except if you strap it onto the exterior of a Bathysphere. Let me see I've done that....Ummm.....thinking....Never, that's the answer never! And that's basically the same answer for everybody.
> 
> Well I am really concerned now. This is where I will be using my 8000m, can you guys with some experience let me know if it will be adequate? Thanks
> ...


Not adequate! Sue H2O!


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

I have couple of top end dive watches. They are not water resistant to 8000 M but only to 500 M. The question that is disturbing me is.... Top End Watches give you what they claim as "individual watch" goes through the pressure tests and gets a certificate to be water resistant to even such a nominal level of 50 Bars or so. On the other hand a watch that is claimed to be a water resistant to freaking 8000 M... does that get tested "individually"? If a single prototype watch gets an approval from a certain lab that the manufacturing standards prove it to be water resistant to 800 BAR then should it be considered SAME for all the watches...."IF NOT TESTED"? I read at website that there is only one lab at Germany with a facility to test up to 4000 BAR. Are all the watches going to the lab for tests or is there any in house facility that confirms that watch is perfect to sustain such pressure levels. I am asking these questions out of curiosity and no offense is meant. We all are dive watches enthusiasts and I am sure we all like to have a confidence that whatever is being claimed and written on the face of watch....It actually has it. Having said that, My 8000 M is on order too and anxiously waiting for it to arrive and as all said and agreed... I don't want it in RUSH  I am quality conscious person and would like the perfection maintained. Can wait more to get a quality watch instead of one coming in rush.

I would request MR. Clemens to shed light on it!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I would imagine with modern manufacturing methods, there is probably very little variation between items coming off the same assembly line. 

Clemens, thanks for the update. I think most folks understand if there is a delay - periodic updates will keep the sharks from swarming, and I for one prefer that you take all the time you need to make sure the assembly and testing are not rushed. Hang in there!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in no rush and being completely sarcastic about anything other than happy excitement. It's a preorder. This stuff happens and I'm just happy that I'm on the list.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone could correct me if I´m wrong, but even high end watch companies never test the watch fully assembled to their max pressure! After their assembly the watches only get a dry water test to ensure that, even if a gasket is broken, the inside with the movement and dial is not destroyed during WR test. Also my watches are all tested with high pressure of up to 200bar/2000M, but there is no case case manufacturer in the world being able to do testing up to 8000M!

*That´s why I´m one of the VERY FEW companies doing a MAX. WR test in REAL WATER at all!!!*

I could easily test all cases up to 8000M, but this would mean there is a good change the watch gets scratches during testing as they will be handled by many persons not coming out of the watch business. Additionally you should calculate for a high WR test in Germany with several hundered Euro purchasing costs, which must be added incl. some margin on top of the regular watch price. At the end an individual test certificate would add easily $1000-$1500 to the total costs.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Someone could correct me if I´m wrong, but even high end watch companies never test the watch fully assembled to their max pressure! After their assembly the watches only get a dry water test to ensure that, even if a gasket is broken, the inside with the movement and dial is not destroyed during WR test. Also my watches are all tested with high pressure of up to 200bar/2000M, but there is no case case manufacturer in the world being able to do testing up to 8000M!
> 
> *That´s why I´m one of the VERY FEW companies doing a MAX. WR test in REAL WATER at all!!!*
> 
> I could easily test all cases up to 8000M, but this would mean there is a good change the watch gets scratches during testing as they will be handled by many persons not coming out of the watch business. Additionally you should calculate for a high WR test in Germany with several hundered Euro purchasing costs, which must be added incl. some margin on top of the regular watch price. At the end an individual test certificate would add easily $1000-$1500 to the total costs.


Call me a crazy engineer, but I'm very impressed by the proven performance of the watch and the materials used.

I think people who don't understand it's a specifications showcase just can't appreciate it like others, like me, will.

Of course my watch is not going down to 8000m. But, 100 years from now it will be an example of how people sometimes just do cool stuff because it's cool. That's what I like most about people.

Add the fact that it's attractive and relatively "wearable" and you have something really special.

I can't wait.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

You don't need an 8000m watch.....just like you don't need 91mm turbos on your car...............

But dammit if you CAN and WANT to......

DO IT 

Here's my equivalent to the 8000m Kalmar in car talk.....LOL!!










Look at that caseback...roflmao!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW! Does it fit into my car?????????  How many watches do you need in exchange?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The right car with the right watch!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> The right car with the right watch!


If it were not for watches and cars like these, I would be walking around not knowing what time it is


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

FYI - just got my shipping notice for my 8k


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

Fantastic shipping notification 8000m + Tit Bracelet shipping notification received )


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Party on dudes! Pics are mandatory.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I offer free photo shoots for your watches. Just send them to me and I'll take care of the rest


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Danny, your pics are always Money but I have a feeling if I sent you my 8000k it would surely result in a case study..lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats Gentlemen on receiving your shipping notifications. I hope that sooner or later we'll have our's too 

Clemens,
I do not have any doubt on craftsmanship and quality of the watch as long as you have so many satisfied customers all across the world. And then you definitely have personal standards set for the watch to be the one that lasts long and people give a hundred thoughts before disposing it to buy another.

BTW The picture of the car with watch shared by dude earlier goes good with the watch and is kind of a creative idea to be used for promo campaign of the watch..... PURE MUSCLE!!! ;-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Clemens.....your a genius, this 8k Kalmar 2 OT is killer! 
This just got here guys and Wow what a watch...I'm sure you want a pic so here's a Q&D until I take more.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks great Mekenical!!! Thanks for the Quick Pics. 
Enjoy it and wear it in good health.

Still eagerly waiting for my shipping confirmation. 

No worries or rush Clemens. I know you're very busy, so please take all the time you need.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

That looks bad ass! Can you take a pic of the whole kit it came with? Congratulations, wear in good health.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

I just sent you an email with a few important questions about some things we spoke about earlier back in March. But I just received an "out of the office" reply. I know you're very busy. When you have time, please check your mail and get back to me at your convenience. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Man that's a real grown man watch sir...yes, can you send more pics of this bad [email protected]@ time piece? Would like to see the buckle on it. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Clemens.....your a genius, this 8k Kalmar 2 OT is killer!
> This just got here guys and Wow what a watch...I'm sure you want a pic so here's a Q&D until I take more.


Fits you superbly well Ken!! Doesnt look like a Big Mac on your wrist. Look forward to the 'photoshoot'

Killer. Now go jump in a 8000m lake will ya !!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Fits you superbly well Ken!! Doesnt look like a Big Mac on your wrist. Look forward to the 'photoshoot'
> 
> Killer. Now go jump in a 8000m lake will ya !!!


Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out the New Turbine Bezel....!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Check out the New Turbine Bezel....!


Orca bezel ?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Check out the New Turbine Bezel....!


I don't remember there being a bezel option when ordering. Just the option for the minute hand. (chrome or orange)
Did make a special request?


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't remember that either.... There wasn't any bezel option. By The Way, Watch looks killer at leather strap!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

How is that possible? As I know kal2 crystall is 2mm larger diameter (33,5mm) so an orca bezel can not be used, or? 

cant wait for my 8000, hopefully on tuesday!

Clemens, I like to ask about the bracelet screws and clasp material - all is Ti gr5 or are screws made from regular 316L steel? I suppose so, you probably use regular connection parts from regular bracelet. Regular steel for connection parts is good enough, just curious


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Turbine Bezel was made Specially for this watch! Clemens does amazing things.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

mekenical said:


> The Turbine Bezel was made Specially for this watch! Clemens does amazing things.


I definitely want one too, I like metal inlay more. I hope Clemens can and will do it for me too... I also have asked him about V bezel for my regular kal2...

btw is it steel or ti?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I definitely want one too, I like metal inlay more. I hope Clemens can and will do it for me too... I also have asked him about V bezel for my regular kal2...
> 
> btw is it steel or ti?


Full Titanium,it's all one piece.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> That looks bad ass! Can you take a pic of the whole kit it came with? Congratulations, wear in good health.


Thanks


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SirJP said:


> Man that's a real grown man watch sir...yes, can you send more pics of this bad [email protected]@ time piece? Would like to see the buckle on it. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,
Titanium Buckle


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Full Titanium,it's all one piece.


I just HAVE TO get one too... have to... Looks stellar!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting for my email notification...the 8k SE OT will soon be on my wrist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What would it be without a lume shot.








I'm really happy with this watch its so light and comfortable, honestly don't even know its on.
Check out the Bezels from the Kalmar 2's Lol


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

did I say I want that tourbine bezel too? 

Clemens, please, I hope you will not decline my kind request


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Count me in too for the Turbine Bezel PLEASE.....Turbine is my favorite bezel of any 

Clemens please Invoice me for a turbine bezel if it is available


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Make that 3 turbine bezels, hope you made enough!


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these awesome pics...one thing to point out...these are true divers as they contain an inner iron core protecting the movement (see previous pics with eta2892 movement) something quite noteworthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Make that 3 turbine bezels, hope you made enough!


Hi Clemens, number 4 here, hope you made a dozen of those wonderful turbine bezels.
Now I have a reason to be happy my watch was not in the first batch of shipments.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

It is simply unacceptable, the amount of drool that has accumulated on my desk after the latest batch of "arrival" pictures.

Eagerly awaiting my tracking number. This was a big time home run, Clemens!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah the turbine bezel is better IMO. I'd take one too if possible.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

It appears mekenical really opened a can of worms with the bezel, I reckon I'll have to have one too, please


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe the turbine bezel is an add-on side project for Clemens. We weren't offered the bezel and we all paid for what he offered. I don't want to make a headache.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Man, this thread is on FIRE! I haven't even looked at this forum for 3 months and look what I miss! I wasn't even given a newsletter which I signed up for, so I missed the preorder... so bummed (read... pissed!). Clemens your time to market is really exceptional!

So, my 2 complaints... missed the pre order and call me crazy, but I love a big watch with a lot of heft to it. I would have loved to see this thing in 316 stainless, sure there would have been some depth allowances made... but whoa!! With a matching SS bracelet, yep... I'm crazy.

I've got my 6000M C1, which is thicker than this 8K (bull, I don't wear it out to a semi-fancy dinner!), but for a more conventional design this would have been the be all - end all!

I guess I'm, alone on this.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like you hit a home run with this one Clemens! Great Job


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think there should be any doubt as to what Clemens puts out these days. I've been saying it since Kalmar 1  

I can't wait for June (ch8), then sept for my 2 orca torpedo GMT puppies and then the ch10......and then


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Waiting for Oktoberfest to finish in Cologne so my 6k can complete its journey to my wrist!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Watch wears amazing on Leather if your a strap fan.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbine Bezel wrist shot.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

excellent look! and matching shirt 

whats your wrist size? 7,5" ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Turbine Bezel wrist shot.


Holy crap ken you have gorilla wrists! That Kalmar looks like a 38-40mm watch on your wrist


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Holy crap ken you have gorilla wrists! That Kalmar looks like a 38-40mm watch on your wrist


I was thinking the exact same thing when he first posted it. 
Now you can also get a perspective on how large his forearms are too as they seem to be huge. 
Keep pumpin' that iron, and Clemens will keep making extra links for you bracelet.

Seriously though... Clemens usually sends a bracelet that will fit even the largest of wrists. I wonder how many links Ken removes to adjust it to his wrist (if any).


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Gees guys... maybe you ought to get a room...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> excellent look! and matching shirt
> 
> whats your wrist size? 7,5" ?





Danny T said:


> Holy crap ken you have gorilla wrists! That Kalmar looks like a 38-40mm watch on your wrist





JSal said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing when he first posted it.
> Now you can also get a perspective on how large his forearms are too as they seem to be huge.
> Keep pumpin' that iron, and Clemens will keep making extra links for you bracelet.
> 
> Seriously though... Clemens usually sends a bracelet that will fit even the largest of wrists. I wonder how many links Ken removes to adjust it to his wrist (if any).


Yep, German shirt and watch!!
My wrist (flat wrist) fluctuates in the heat like today I extended the ratcheting clasp but usually it's 7,5" give or take. I used 16 links 8 on each side, with the clasp closed. 
the watch slid in that pic normally it sits further on my arm closer to my hand.


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

This turbine bezel is still a mystery! When and where was that offered? Mekenical Bro...if you can please shed light on it?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

khanzada said:


> This turbine bezel is still a mystery! When and where was that offered? Mekenical Bro...if you can please shed light on it?


He said he requested it. Read back to his first posts on the issue.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent deep diver - thanks Clemens and Tlex


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

More photos...


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Size is relative...


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

On H2O canvas...


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

Fantastic Watch, delighted with the quality, very light on the wrist, stunning leather strap and Ti bracelet, all exceeding expectations at the price, far better than my £20,000.00+ Audemars, Royal Oak Offshore Ti


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

UnSean said:


> Fantastic Watch, delighted with the quality, very light on the wrist, stunning leather strap and Ti bracelet, all exceeding expectations at the price, far better than my £20,000.00+ Audemars, Royal Oak Offshore Ti


Wow, high praise indeed! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is KILLING me  Awesome pics - congrats! This thing is looking even better than I'd expected - wow! Can't wait for my shipping notice


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Isofrane strap makes the watch feel so light.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> More photos...


That sure looks like a lot of machining marks and does that strap fit??


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That sure looks like a lot of machining marks and does that strap fit??


? The brushed finish.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> ? The brushed finish.


The machining marks along the crown guards; where they meet the case. It's a macro shot so not the end of the world.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> The machining marks along the crown guards; where they meet the case. It's a macro shot so not the end of the world.


I was looking at the wrong pictures, With the strap that looks to be 22mm


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats! Lucky You!


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That sure looks like a lot of machining marks and does that strap fit??


It did fit originally (it´s a 24mm) - but was squeezed when i put it on (There is not much space for the straps)

H2O straps fit because they are very thin up against the watchcase.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I don't think there should be any doubt as to what Clemens puts out these days. I've been saying it since Kalmar 1
> 
> I can't wait for June (ch8), then sept for my 2 orca torpedo GMT puppies and then the ch10......and then


Then the Marlin...
I want badly to see this new project.


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> The machining marks along the crown guards; where they meet the case. It's a macro shot so not the end of the world.


That is the machined finish, it keeps the watch cost down because tumbling Ti is very time consuming. I like it it gives a hand made, hewn from solid look to the watch, which of course it is.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

For you guys that like the backside


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> For you guys that like the backside


Every man loves a nice meaty, bulbous backside !!!

Great Money Shot!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The machining marks...





UnSean said:


> That is the machined finish...


Correct. lol


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone else receive a shipping notice? I ordered mine on the first day and no notice of shipment yet.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

DocRandy said:


> Anyone else receive a shipping notice? I ordered mine on the first day and no notice of shipment yet.


Not sure which was the first day of ordering?
I ordered on 21 Mar and nothing here but pretty grateful to Mekenical for keeping us entarteined.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just came back today from a short, foc 5 day holiday trip to which my parents invited for their 50year golden wedding celebration.  

Couldn´t trust my eyes with all the pictures! Ken, you made great photos! Even with the special bezel, which seems to be your favorite one. 
To the others: The TURBINE bezel in Titanium Grade 5 for the 8K and 6K KALMAR 2 will be added in 2-3 weeks together with the other SS KALMAR 2 bezels to the shop. 

Currently there is too much work on my table, KALMAR 2 OT delivery + HELBERG CH10 intro + KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE preparation incl. new minimalistic bezel (50% discount during the pre-order!!! / delivery end June) + ...  and impossible to add these bezels earlier.

From tomorrow onwards the 8000M will be shipped again. Thank you for all your patience and I´m sure that´s a hard time for you!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Isofrane strap makes the watch feel so light.


There is no way your wrist is 7.5.....LOL

If it is then Clemens made you a custom 38mm Kalmar 2 OT lol


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Clemens

Thank you for the update, I look forward to you adding the Turbine bezel to the web site for the 8000M to order (Just wish it were here to throw in the package when mine ships, combine shipping....), however you have more on your to do list so I will just wait patiently)
Also looking forward to my Orca GMT order being filled as well


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Just came back today from a short, foc 5 day holiday trip to which my parents invited for their 50year golden wedding celebration.
> 
> Couldn´t trust my eyes with all the pictures! Ken, you made great photos! Even with the special bezel, which seems to be your favorite one.
> To the others: The TURBINE bezel in Titanium Grade 5 for the 8K and 6K KALMAR 2 will be added in 2-3 weeks together with the other SS KALMAR 2 bezels to the shop.
> ...


Thanks everyone for the compliments. 
You nailed this one Clemens! My wife likes the Turbine bezel best so...a happy wife makes a happy life. I like it as well


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

cant wait for tourbine!!! and also V bezel for my regular kalmar...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> There is no way your wrist is 7.5.....LOL
> 
> If it is then Clemens made you a custom 38mm Kalmar 2 OT lol


I just wear it well. Lol


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Clemens, will you make available a ti5 24m buckle and a ti5 22mm buckle to fit an ISO rubber strap? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish for myself to be in the lot who receieves the shipping notice this week!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

SirJP said:


> Clemens, will you make available a ti5 24m buckle and a ti5 22mm buckle to fit an ISO rubber strap? Thanks


Currently I have no plan to make the H2O buckle with the wide 8mm tongue in titanium. The manufacturing costs for the buckle are MUCH higher compared to the SS buckle and I´m sure you won´t like to pay a double price compared to the SS buckles.


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

*I guess I am only checking for shipping notice these days on my mail......*Let it come let it com


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

I've been trying to get in touch with you via email since the time of Baselworld. 
I sent you another email the day you returned from your recent family trip/holiday.
When you have time, please read it and get back to me.
Thanks,
John


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi John, your email was already answered seven hours ago and the watch is packed as discussed.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

There they go! New Kalmar 2 OT in the air.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wonder if mine is in that bird


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Wonder if mine is in that bird


Did you get a shipping notice?


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

mekenical said:


> There they go! New Kalmar 2 OT in the air.


where, where, I will get in this line , just can't wait for mine and indeed checking my email several times a day like others, nothing so far 
But it will come, I know. Mekenical, feed us with another enormous wrist shot please...for our enormous anxiety...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

> Did you get a shipping notice?




not yet, but I know I'm in the queue somewhere


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, Dave, your order was one of the first ones and will be picked up by Fedex tomorrow.  

Hope you had a save trip back from Denmark!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I got mine yesterday and really amazing watch! Very light and comfortable. I asked for thinner caseback from 6000m version so my watch is actually not 8k WR  but not so thick. I love ti gr5 and thick crystal so far!
And the bracelet is amazing!

thank you Clemens for that masterpiece!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ivo P said:


> where, where, I will get in this line , just can't wait for mine and indeed checking my email several times a day like others, nothing so far
> But it will come, I know. Mekenical, feed us with another enormous wrist shot please...for our enormous anxiety...


Like your enthusiasm! Lol


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I got mine yesterday and really amazing watch! Very light and comfortable. I asked for thinner caseback from 6000m version so my watch is actually not 8k WR  but not so thick. I love ti gr5 and thick crystal so far!
> And the bracelet is amazing!
> 
> thank you Clemens for that masterpiece!


Where's the pics??? You cant be playing with our emotions like that!!

There is a code here! LOL

Pics or you never rec'd it


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Danny's right, pics or it didn't happen 



Deepdive said:


> I got mine yesterday and really amazing watch! Very light and comfortable. I asked for thinner caseback from 6000m version so my watch is actually not 8k WR  but not so thick. I love ti gr5 and thick crystal so far!
> And the bracelet is amazing!
> 
> thank you Clemens for that masterpiece!





Danny T said:


> Where's the pics??? You cant be playing with our emotions like that!!
> 
> There is a code here! LOL
> 
> Pics or you never rec'd it


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi John, your email was already answered seven hours ago and the watch is packed as discussed.


Thanks Clemens, you are the King!!!. . 
I must have missed the email while looking this morning. . 
Just now I had to dig through my inbox just to find it. .
Thanks for posting on WUS and letting me know you had already sent it or I would not have thought to look for it. I get tons of email all day long so sometimes one slips through and my eyes miss it. 
I replied to your email and want to thank you again for all your help. Once my project is complete I will start a thread or post pictures of my CH1 in a thread that is already started.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I got mine yesterday and really amazing watch! Very light and comfortable. I asked for thinner caseback from 6000m version so my watch is actually not 8k WR  but not so thick. I love ti gr5 and thick crystal so far!
> And the bracelet is amazing!
> 
> thank you Clemens for that masterpiece!


Oooo noooo, this can't happen.

Clemens, beside a turbine bezel I need one 6000m case back.
Not that my pool is not 8000m deep but I just need to have it for the black tie parties, can't go short sleeve there. 
That being said, will it be available with the bezel in the shop?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> There they go! New Kalmar 2 OT in the air.


Received my FedEx Shipping notices at 13:11 and 13:29 EDT with a projected arrival date of Monday June 1st


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Yes, Dave, your order was one of the first ones and will be picked up by Fedex tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you had a save trip back from Denmark!


*WooHoo*! Thanks my friend, really looking forward to it 

Trip was GREAT, and yes, safely back home. We're already talking about a return - and we'll make *sure* Sottrum is a stop 



















Hope you all had fun in Turkey - I'm sure you and your folks will remember it forever!

I'll have some pics up as soon as my K2OT8K arrives


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I will do pics of course, but I am really, really busy last 2 weeks...

ps: nickname is _8k2_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm honestly wondering if my order is even in the queue.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I'm honestly wondering if my order is even in the queue.


Im in the same boat. I'm sure they will be in soon... I hope.


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Im in the same boat. I'm sure they will be in soon... I hope.


Its not the boat Its a Ship and I am sitting there too in a corner


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with others here, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

sheriffd2 said:


> *WooHoo*! Thanks my friend, really looking forward to it
> 
> Trip was GREAT, and yes, safely back home. We're already talking about a return - and we'll make *sure* Sottrum is a stop
> 
> ...


There is already an 8K in wonderfull Copenhagen


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> There is already an 8K in wonderfull Copenhagen


Nice!!! Beautiful city, Copenhagen, and wonderful people. Congrats on your 8K, looks great on the wrist! Can't wait to get mine underwater


----------



## UnSean (Mar 30, 2015)

My 8KM works great, went down to 900mm and no leaks anywhere, so it clearly exceeds spec.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> Im in the same boat. I'm sure they will be in soon... I hope.


Add me to the list of patiently waiting, it's been an exercise in patience, especially seeing everyone else's.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Bond style


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I know its my duty to make some pics because my 8000m kal2 has slimmer caseback  I will asap.

I am happy how comfortable and light it is! Sized for 6,75" wrist it has 184 g
its funny because my steel moray 40mm on bracelet is approx 190grams and it has just 20mm bracelet tappered to 18mm without a diver clasp or even extension. I like it too of course, btw


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Im in the same boat. I'm sure they will be in soon... I hope.


I didn't order through the website because it was screwing up Paypal somehow. So I never got any confirmation email other than Paypal telling me the money is spent.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

I ordered mine a bit late so I probably won't get a shipping notice this week...sure wish I did cuz I'd take a massive amount pics and I would include my specialized black NBR Italian rubber strap with a custom 22mm titanium ard screw-in buckle to boot! Can't wait folks...

Jean-Pierre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I got mine yesterday and really amazing watch! Very light and comfortable. I asked for thinner caseback from 6000m version so my watch is actually not 8k WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would your depth rating be? With mixed parts....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Clemens, any idea as to shipment dates on the last batches of 8000m time pieces? Thanks


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> What would your depth rating be? With mixed parts....


Based on my calculations it should be about 7.5K -- Just not quite deep enough for my hot tub. Sorry about that.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was a bit underestimating the demand for the 8K version. From mid of next week the last 8K models will be shipped and all of them should have been shippied within the next 10 days.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I was a bit underestimating the demand for the 8K version. From mid of next week the last 8K models will be shipped and all of them should have been shippied within the next 10 days.


OK, thanks Clemens.

Then we are left to hope, it will be extreme pity if I do not get my watch before the sea vacation in 10 days. Can you imagine, my tool to reach the depths sitting on my desk at work and I sitting on the beach, not able to enter the snorkel depths as my other watches are only 200m . 
The only possitive would be that I will have incentive to go back to work, that would be the first, don't do it to me Clemens, please.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

A little something to hold me over until the "big boy 8k" comes home...

The jean Richard neroscope limited edition ti 5 DLC...

But I love my H20...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I was a bit underestimating the demand for the 8K version. From mid of next week the last 8K models will be shipped and all of them should have been shippied within the next 10 days.


Thanks Clemens.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > What would your depth rating be? With mixed parts....
> ...


Lol


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Aaaaaah.... Another day without shipping notice!  I have cancelled all my meetings and travelling just because of H2O! Let's hope that I get It next week! Happy Weekend Guys....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

For all those still waiting, until my orange Isofrane gets here.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, it's a looker with that orange strap as well.



mekenical said:


> For all those still waiting, until my orange Isofrane gets here.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Ken, I can play too......but I have the "little little" K2 lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hey Ken, I can play too......but I have the "little little" K2 lol


Looks nice with the Rock shirt


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hey Ken, I can play too......but I have the "little little" K2 lol


Diggin' the vintage Sepultura T too!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> For all those still waiting, until my orange Isofrane gets here.


Wow!!! Great combo!!!

Makes me wish I didn't opt for both hands in Chrome.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Diggin' the vintage Sepultura T too!


I went to the show this past Thursday (my bday gift to myself) and got it there. It was a KILLER show!! They tore the roof off the place.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I was a bit underestimating the demand for the 8K version. From mid of next week the last 8K models will be shipped and all of them should have been shippied within the next 10 days.


Yup, I guess they are all sold out. Your website states that they are in stock, but when I tried to add to cart, it states otherwise.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

You've got to stop showing your turbine bezel, I had no idea one would be available for the 8 K now the waiting game for it to come up on the site to buy


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DocRandy said:


> You've got to stop showing your turbine bezel, I had no idea one would be available for the 8 K now the waiting game for it to come up on the site to buy


How about the square bezel?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This has turned out to be kinda funny. 

One guy shows us pics of his watch for weeks on end while we all wonder where ours is.

Can't say I remember a micro release quite like this one.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I am actually more surprised that more 6k versions haven't showed up yet.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Eric L. said:


> I am actually more surprised that more 6k versions haven't showed up yet.


I am quite surprised my brother has not posted his, had it for a week and a half now. He absolutely loves it and says he doesn't take it off his wrist. I asked him on day 3 how was the accuracy and he didn't know, so on day 4 he starting timing it over the next 72 hours and was +4 only. Mighty impressive to say the least. Meanwhile his speedy and SMP are sitting to the side begging to be worn.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> This has turned out to be kinda funny.
> 
> One guy shows us pics of his watch for weeks on end while we all wonder where ours is.
> 
> Can't say I remember a micro release quite like this one.


Hmmmm.... Wonder who that guy is. Lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

supawabb said:


> Eric L. said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually more surprised that more 6k versions haven't showed up yet.
> ...


I can believe that I haven't worn any other watch since I got this one


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Aaaah... Yet another day ends without shipping notice! Now losing patience and jealousy surmounts ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sure many owners of the OT kalmar are not members here. The K2 thread didn't have that many post pics either. I would venture to say most sales went to Europe and Asia, including the OT Kalmar. I kinda wish now that I did order the 8k 

But my crosshairs are def on the upcoming Marlin in both 40 and 44mm and the CH10


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> I'm sure many owners of the OT kalmar are not members here. The K2 thread didn't have that many post pics either. I would venture to say most sales went to Europe and Asia, including the OT Kalmar. I kinda wish now that I did order the 8k
> 
> But my crosshairs are def on the upcoming Marlin in both 40 and 44mm and the CH10


Danny, I thought you ordered the 6K? I too was on the fence about the 8K and should have pre-ordered. I'm sure there will be some the will pop up on sales forums.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Danny, I thought you ordered the 6K? I too was on the fence about the 8K and should have pre-ordered. I'm sure there will be some the will pop up on sales forums.


I was back and forth in my head on this one. In the cart, on the wishlist and then decided to sit it out because I have 2 OG kalmar and 3 orca dives and 2 Kalmar v2 figured they all look too similar. What I should have done is maybe sacrificed my black dial k2 and get the OT 8k in hindsight. The 2892 movt is just butter. And Iike the 15 sec bezel vs the 60min


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

My OT8K arrived this morning - and it is just as awesome as I'd anticipated - absolutely beautiful tool diver.

It's a beast, to be sure, I mean a BEAST - while it is tall (OK, very tall), at 42mm it's not otherwise gigantic feeling. It has substantial heft; even in titanium it feels incredibly 'dense' (I'm sure much of that can be attributed to the incredible crystal). Finish work on the case is commendable. In both looks and feel, this thing makes no secret of it's purpose and instantly assures you that not one bit it's obscene 8,000M rating is overstated  I like the bracelet, the proven ORCA style is a great match for this, in titanium it furthers the 'purposeful' - 'built to extremes' feeling. That said, I am almost certain I will wear this one primarily on rubber as it'll no doubt get a lot of actual underwater time - this is a watch that deserves (read:_ demands_) a life more interesting than just desk diving.

I'll post some pics today sometime - but until then, let me say - well done, Clemens, *well don*e!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s great to hear, Dave!

All remaining KALMAR 2 OT 8K will be shipped within this week!  

Sorry for the delay in shipping, but I was underestimating the demand for the 8K version and had to produce additional inclining inlays, which arrived today. This is my problem with the configurable products and many versions I´m offering. Sometimes even my best guess couldn´t estimated your favorite product months before introduction.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s great to hear, Dave!
> 
> All remaining KALMAR 2 OT 8K will be shipped within this week!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in shipping, but I was underestimating the demand for the 8K version and had to produce additional inclining inlays, which arrived today. This is my problem with the configurable products and many versions I´m offering. Sometimes even my best guess couldn´t estimated your favorite product months before introduction.


Thank you Clemens, holding my breath.

Now that the 8000m version is immenently coming, any news on the CH8? Nooo, just joking first thing first. But I really hope all of us will move to the CH8 thread next week, torturing you for updates, while playing with our 8000m jewels.


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeeeaaah Man! Just received that purple notification  Love you Clemens! In current situation and a fix that you are in I say its speedy!


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Just received my notification also, Haven't been hanging out for a watch to arrive this bad since my CH1.
Counting down the hours......... Cheers mate.

just realised this is also my first post on here, so a big Kiaora everyone from New Zealand.:-!


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s great to hear, Dave!
> 
> All remaining KALMAR 2 OT 8K will be shipped within this week!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in shipping, but I was underestimating the demand for the 8K version and had to produce additional inclining inlays, which arrived today. This is my problem with the configurable products and many versions I´m offering. Sometimes even my best guess couldn´t estimated your favorite product months before introduction.


Clemens, what inclining inlays you are talking about, is there any new bezels for the 8k will show up soon?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The shortage was only the standard inclining 15sec. ceramic inlay. The turbine bezel will be included into the shop as soon as I find somewhere time laying around ..........


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Danny T said:


> I'm sure many owners of the OT kalmar are not members here. The K2 thread didn't have that many post pics either. I would venture to say most sales went to Europe and Asia, including the OT Kalmar. I kinda wish now that I did order the 8k
> 
> But my crosshairs are def on the upcoming Marlin in both 40 and 44mm and the CH10


Danny, you seem to have information about new project "Marlin". Please tell us about that.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

--deleted--


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks great, When will be the expected release date for the new bezels?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WAT9300 said:


> Danny, you seem to have information about new project "Marlin". Please tell us about that.


Sure I can tell you that I am buying both the 40mm and 44mm since Clemens announced it. I don't need to see renders to know it's going to be a must have 

It's been a long time since I've asked Clemens to make a woman/unisex size and it's finally here, so this is one I have been hoping for for over a year.

But let's start a new thread on that


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> --deleted--


Whats this?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Where's all the pics?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, my 8000m arrived at the FedEx hub on Monday where I always have my packages held for better security. But I was not available to pick it up. So I ran over today as soon as I could.
The watch is amazing as others have stated already. I haven't been feeling well lately so this was a nice pick me up. But I'm still in too much pain to play with it or take pics.
The ALL chrome hands give it a more dressier dive look. What I like to call "Dine & Dive" But if I was ordering now I would probably order it with the Orange Minute Hand Option as it would give it a more "Tool Watch" look which is what this beast really is.And really looks hot with the Orange Isofrane Strap that I've seen in other pics.
I'm going to put mine on to see if it makes the orange "8000M" pop out when I'm feeling better.

I promise pics are coming when I'm up to it.
One more thing...Along with a couple of needed items unrelated to this watch that Clemens packed in the box for me, there was a really nice Surprise that Clemens included that does go with the 8000M.


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Good to hear...I'm still, patiently waiting...would love to have on my wrist for this weekend! ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

+ 6 seconds in a week

Received my 8K a week ago. I set the time and have not had to use the crown since. It is doing about +1 a day and has gained 6 seconds in a week. I´m happy with that


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

It is fun tracking my shipment of K2 OT 8K; From Germany to France and Now at Dubai. It is supposed to reach me today anytime! I'll be the only one "I GUESS" at this part of world with this watch. Feeling thrilled to receive it.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, I am counting days to get a tourbine bezel, please  (and also V bezel for regular kalmar). 

Really need that tourbine bezel, greed


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> Clemens, I am counting days to get a tourbine bezel, please  (and also V bezel for regular kalmar).
> 
> Really need that tourbine bezel, greed


I have one for sale! 
Its 7 figures though. 
Danny will like this. Lol


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my Fedex notification and I'm like doing the happy dance! Thanks Clemens! My 8k is not far away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Oceanic Time Kamar2 8000M (on Steinhart Rubber w/ Sinn buckle)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome Dave! Photos look amazing.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

unbelievable.


Can’t wait for mine to arrive tomorrow.

Thank you Sheriffd2, really impressive.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic shots Dave. It really does wear great and is not that huge as it says on paper. Dam man, I should have gotten one and sacrificed one of my reg k2 .

It's perfect on the thick Steinhart rubber (which I have as well)

Enjoy it bro with a nice cold one


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Holy Cow! That thing is thick!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Love those pictures.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Axelay2003 said:


> Holy Cow! That thing is thick!


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

What A Luck! The beast arrived yesterday....being held by Customs Department. I guess I am the only one who had paid highest ever to get his K2 OT! Now, negotiating with an agent to get it cleared. Over this part of the world it takes more than normal.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

khanzada said:


> What A Luck! The beast arrived yesterday....being held by Customs Department. I guess I am the only one who had paid highest ever to get his K2 OT! Now, negotiating with an agent to get it cleared. Over this part of the world it takes more than normal.


Negotiating? That amounts to stealing the watch and then holding it for ransom in my eyes. 
It's bad enough that over here our governmental crooks set standard fees based on cost, materials, etc, etc of the watch, under the guise of taxes/duty. 
What a bunch of friggin' thieves... the watch fans of Pakistan should band together, over throw the Customs department, and string those crooked bastards up. LoL


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> Holy Cow! That thing is thick!


They say you don't have to hit the bottom floor as long as you can stretch the hell out of the walls...

It's all about Girth!!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I was back and forth in my head on this one. In the cart, on the wishlist and then decided to sit it out because I have 2 OG kalmar and 3 orca dives and 2 Kalmar v2 figured they all look too similar. What I should have done is maybe sacrificed my black dial k2 and get the OT 8k in hindsight. The 2892 movt is just butter. And Iike the 15 sec bezel vs the 60min


What !
As you are THE hardcore fan of H2O/Helberg I was under the impression since the thread began that you had ordered a 8k.
Well I guess it's time for you to pull the trigger, now !


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

JSal said:


> They say you don't have to hit the bottom floor as long as you can stretch the hell out of the walls...
> 
> It's all about Girth!!!


That's funny as hell, lol.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

staiiff said:


> What !
> As you are THE hardcore fan of H2O/Helberg I was under the impression since the thread began that you had ordered a 8k.
> Well I guess it's time for you to pull the trigger, now !


There's no pulling the trigger. All sold out.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

staiiff said:


> What !
> As you are THE hardcore fan of H2O/Helberg I was under the impression since the thread began that you had ordered a 8k.
> Well I guess it's time for you to pull the trigger, now !


No you have it confused. He didn't order an 8k. He ordered 8k worth of H2O watches (and that's just this year!).


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> There's no pulling the trigger. All sold out.


That can't be true-- I ordered one this past Sunday night with the orange minute hand option and titanium bracelet. It shipped yesterday and I should get it on Monday. I'd been trying on and off for a week to place the order, but the website kept telling me it wasn't available. Then suddenly on Sunday it let me put one in my cart, and I went for it. ?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kharkfum said:


> That can't be true-- I ordered one this past Sunday night with the orange minute hand option and titanium bracelet. It shipped yesterday and I should get it on Monday. I'd been trying on and off for a week to place the order, but the website kept telling me it wasn't available. Then suddenly on Sunday it let me put one in my cart, and I went for it. ?


What!?! I had the same thing happened, but didn't bother to recheck.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you Clemens, I have a torch nowb-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> No you have it confused. He didn't order an 8k. He ordered 8k worth of H2O watches (and that's just this year!).


ROFLMAO !

you are probably right with that number haha.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> What!?! I had the same thing happened, but didn't bother to recheck.


I just checked, it says available soon.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kharkfum said:


> That can't be true-- I ordered one this past Sunday night with the orange minute hand option and titanium bracelet. It shipped yesterday and I should get it on Monday. I'd been trying on and off for a week to place the order, but the website kept telling me it wasn't available. Then suddenly on Sunday it let me put one in my cart, and I went for it. ?


Wait a minute here, I paid for mine on March 22nd in full and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet, wtf!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> Wait a minute here, I paid for mine on March 22nd in full and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet, wtf!


Which handset did you get. Keep in mind it can either be one of two things

1. he got one from a cancelled order or 
2. dependent on the combo you got (i.e. with bracelet, movt, handset etc)


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Which handset did you get. Keep in mind it can either be one of two things
> 
> 1. he got one from a cancelled order or
> 2. dependent on the combo you got (i.e. with bracelet, movt, handset etc)


 I ordered the orange minute hand and bracelet, same as him, all the 8k's have the same movement. A cancelled order really shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Only option on the 8k is the handset,optional bracelet but... the bracelet shouldn't delay an earlier order.
movement on the 8k is all the same.

i didn't see your post above...


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> What!?! I had the same thing happened, but didn't bother to recheck.


Go to the website, I just tried to order another one and it let me put one in my basket. If you want one, you should be able to order it now.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kharkfum said:


> Go to the website, I just tried to order another one and it let me put one in my basket. If you want one, you should be able to order it now.


Thanks! The CH10 order is opening tomorrow. Man, one or the other!


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

JSal said:


> Negotiating? That amounts to stealing the watch and then holding it for ransom in my eyes.
> It's bad enough that over here our governmental crooks set standard fees based on cost, materials, etc, etc of the watch, under the guise of taxes/duty.
> What a bunch of friggin' thieves... the watch fans of Pakistan should band together, over throw the Customs department, and string those crooked bastards up. LoL


LOL! I wish if I could do that! It's been two days and Customs Department is still trying to keep it for another 3 4 days.... delaying tactics to mint money! Strange that at times they let you take an ELEPHANT out of the port and at times watches get stuck!!!! BTW They don't know what a beast is in that box ;-)


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> Thanks! The CH10 order is opening tomorrow. Man, one or the other!


I think that's what they refer to as a "good problem". LOL Heck, I say get both. ;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> Wait a minute here, I paid for mine on March 22nd in full and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet, wtf!


Hi Michael, please drop me an email and will take care of your order. All orders, which should have been send, were send in this week. But I may have overlooked your´s! We will get this solved over the weekend!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a dilemma yesterday but I fixed it 

No way Danny T can be left out of this party


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mekenical, any tips on changing the bezel on the 8000k? I have changed the bezel on my bali'ha watch, but this one is different. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Clemens!!


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

RELEASED! Reaching in an hour!!! You guys won't believe that I paid $400/- extraaaaaaa to get the watch here at Pakistan. Probably my last ever such import! Hell


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

khanzada said:


> RELEASED! Reaching in an hour!!! You guys won't believe that I paid $400/- extraaaaaaa to get the watch here at Pakistan. Probably my last ever such import! Hell


every EU customer pay VAT so the final price is same as yours... so dont complain 

you paid price without VAT to h2o, then your custom office add VAT... same everywhere in the world (suppose to be, I know few USA guys are not charged by customs)


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> I know its my duty to make some pics because my 8000m kal2 has slimmer caseback  I will asap.
> 
> I am happy how comfortable and light it is! Sized for 6,75" wrist it has 184 g
> its funny because my steel moray 40mm on bracelet is approx 190grams and it has just 20mm bracelet tappered to 18mm without a diver clasp or even extension. I like it too of course, btw


Hello Deepdive, how many mm are you shaving off by having the 6000M caseback?

Will you please post pics of the case side profile on a flat desk, etc to see how far the buttom of the lugs are off the flat surface?

And also pics of it on the wrist showing how it will hug the wrist? I have a flat 6.75mm wrist and yours would be the perfect comparison.

Thanks in advance,

Gerald


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I will do pics asap.

if I put it on the table, lugs touch the table and the back is 0,5mm far from the surface.

you can easily calculate all details regarding this info:


CASE HEIGHT:*6000M : 16.50mm* 8000M : 21.60mmCRYSTAL HEIGHT:*6000M: 6.15mm* 8000M: 8.25mm

my watch is 16,5mm + (8,25-6,15) = 18,6mm thick

but just 6km WR


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

And the 8000M is at my wrist.... am loving every bit of it.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Aaand ready for rocket launching in 3, 2, 1, ups that is a watch!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Mekenical, any tips on changing the bezel on the 8000k? I have changed the bezel on my bali'ha watch, but this one is different. Any help appreciated. Thanks


Did you get another bezel?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

That is correct.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens could explain it better. With the thick crystal its difficult.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

mekenical said:


> For all those still waiting, until my orange Isofrane gets here.


Hello Mekenical,

Would you please take a picture of this case/turbine bezel combo directly from the side profile? I would like to see if the rounded edges of the bezel is more in harmony with the crystal and overall case as compared to the original one offered.

Thanks in advance,

Gerald


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Hello Mekenical,
> 
> Would you please take a picture of this case/turbine bezel combo directly from the side profile? I would like to see if the rounded edges of the bezel is more in harmony with the crystal and overall case as compared to the original one offered.
> 
> ...


Probably Wednesday I'll do it for you.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> I will do pics asap.
> 
> if I put it on the table, lugs touch the table and the back is 0,5mm far from the surface.
> 
> ...


Thanks looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Probably Wednesday I'll do it for you.


lol, pics all day long for weeks, but now it's going to have to wait.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Got shipping two days ago, should arrive tomorrow. Woohoo.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Champagne Everybody,

I finally got my beautiful and so desired K2 OT 8 yesterday... 2 days complete mess and fight with FedEx which delivered my "precious" to the wrong address, wrong person who even did not give his full name, phone, ID... But living in Dubai with money we can do miracle here, and finally I got it back! So just a small comment to our colleague Khanzada: you were not the only to have struggled and paid more.

So first comment on the K2 OT 8, it is an amazing watch, and like many people already mentioned: so comfortable and light. Clemens and H2O team have really done very good: the K2 OT 8 has got a very high standard of quality. I really feel a MAN now with this watch at my wrist. Also for everybody who are again hesitated: The K2 OT 8 is THE watch to own, and to have in your life. And if you are doing scuba diving, free diving, or even apnea/breath control exercises in your bathroom: no other watch can compete with the K2 OT 8. It is the "Masterpiece" of the diving watches!

The Titanium bracelet is super comfortable (tested last night on 7Km jogging: perfect, it did not bother me at all while running).

Another thing I was not expected is: how clear and pure is the reading of the time, even without my glasses (myopia -3.5) it is perfect. Leaving near the beach and +40 Celsius degrees in Dubai, I went straight to test the watch in a 20 minutes free diving: again very comfortable in swimming / diving experience, very clear even with a simple mask without correction lenses. Did 1-2 dives above the 20 meters: the watch is perfect (it seems that my K2 OT 8 likes salty water, and is born to dive!!). Definitively the K2 OT 8 is beyond all expectations!!

In the evening I went to the Jumeirah fitness club, and did 25 minutes of hot sauna (steam set to 76 Celsius degrees), as I wanted to check some rumors I read on the forum. The K2 OT 8 passed the test perfectly: no fog inside the watch, which is perfectly sealed, almost bullet proof. And thanks to the Titanium case it did not get extra hot like other stainless steel watches. I am personally wearing watch 24/7/365 for now 40 years plus.

Also for my first night with my K2 OT 8, let my share with you my entire satisfaction: it is noiseless, no crazy "tic-tac". The night reading of the time is superb even without glasses. It is so light and so comfortable that you even do not notice that you are wearing a watch.

I really appreciated how the finishes are very well done. All details of the watch seems to have been well studied, designed and thought: to make the perfect diving watch.

Clemens, congratulation to you and H2O team for such beautiful creation, you put the bar super high!

Best regards,

Rafy.

PS: doing some others tests, and will share pictures soon.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Rafy, that is one hell of an intro. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Rafy,

Great review and feedback. Now you know why I have so many and have been singing this song for years now. 

H20 is the micro that leads the pack (and leaves them in the dust) IMO. 

I cannot wait for mine to get here now!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> ...
> 
> Did 1-2 dives above the 20 meters: the watch is perfect...


Wow... sure glad to hear that 8000m watch handled those 20 meters with flying colors!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

*K2/OT/8 Pics as promised, with Special Added Bonus Pics of my Limited Edition, Original K1 Damacus, #4 of ONLY 4 Made!!!

*


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful! The Damascus is unbelievable. I'm sure it looks even more stunning in person.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Axelay2003 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! The Damascus is unbelievable. I'm sure it looks even more stunning in person.


Thanks, It really is...

When wear it I find myself constantly and hypnotically staring at it much more so than I do with any other watch I currently own.


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got my 8k today. It is simply stunning, exceeds my expectation in terms of beauty, precision and craftsman work. Clemens, you are a very talented person, you are making a new chapter of the dive-watch history. I believe that the 8k will be recognized for decades.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gawd Dam Sal...that damscus Kalmar looks sick.

Love the raw look of it. BAD-AZZ!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> lol, pics all day long for weeks, but now it's going to have to wait.


Im not home at the present time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Im not home at the present time.


Work is not more important right now Ken. What were you thinking ??? Get on the next flt back home ASAP! How could you do this to us!

You get a timeout mister!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Work is not more important right now Ken. What were you thinking ??? Get on the next flt back home ASAP! How could you do this to us!
> 
> You get a timeout mister!


i wish that's all I had to do.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

WAT9300 said:


> Just got my 8k today. It is simply stunning, exceeds my expectation in terms of beauty, precision and craftsman work. Clemens, you are a very talented person, you are making a new chapter of the dive-watch history. I believe that the 8k will be recognized for decades.


Pics, pics, pics...


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

JSal said:


> *K2/OT/8 Pics as promised, with Special Added Bonus Pics of my Limited Edition, Original K1 Damacus, #4 of ONLY 4 Made!!!
> *


Just WOW on the Damascus !


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

These quick and dirty pics aren't sayin much about how this watch rocks in person! Such a high quality build! I can't believe how light yet robust this tool is! I'll be posting more pics as soon as I scrap it off my wrist. Thanks for looking folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Clemens, what is the recommended way to swap bezels on the 8000 watch? Just wanting to make sure I am following directions properly. Thanks Clemens!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty sure this has been asked before. How thick is it?


----------



## khanzada (Sep 12, 2014)

I want to put orange Isofrane on it! Where to get it and what size fits it?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

khanzada said:


> I want to put orange Isofrane on it! Where to get it and what size fits it?


24mm
Isofrane (aquadive).
Or sales forum.
Link below


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

http://shop.aquadive.com/


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8 "Selfie" this morning from Dubai 

Rafy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOWWWWWWW!  What a great life! You could live where others are going into holiday!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

WnS said:


> Pretty sure this has been asked before. How thick is it?


 21.60mm.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dubai......one day.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> K2 OT 8 "Selfie" this morning from Dubai
> 
> Rafy.
> 
> View attachment 4269554


I'm jealous!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

You are absolutely right Michael: wearing a K2 OT 8 at your wrist: is making a lot of jealousy...

I have to admit that the watch has an incredible success, even with women! Believe me or not: I went to the big Dubai Mall for a small 20 minutes shopping last night (wearing a simple tee-short with short sleeves). I have been stopped 5-6 times by people asking me about which brand was my watch (even a nice Russian tourist lady who wanted the same for her man); good that I knew by heart the "http://www.h2o-watch.com" site name, to give them as reference.

I can tell you Michael: it makes you very proud and super attractive to have a K2 OT 8!! I am already married 2 times and getting a bit old, also I have to stop.... But definitively this fantastic watch is magic, and women are in love into it at the first look, which helps for the rest... It is THE watch to have for MAN!!! Increasing your sex-appeal and virility x10.

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

khanzada said:


> I want to put orange Isofrane on it! Where to get it and what size fits it?


www.isofrane.com


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Hi Clemens, what is the recommended way to swap bezels on the 8000 watch? Just wanting to make sure I am following directions properly. Thanks Clemens!


I wish there were a way to Quick-Change the Minute Hand to Orange.

I really love the look of both options.

I'd be tempted to order a second watch with the orange hand, but now the price has gone up quite a bit since the pre-sale in March when I placed my order.

What I really should have done was order a 6000m with Chrome hands option and the 8000m with the Orange hand.
That's the perfect duo!!!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> 21.60mm.


Wow, not many people would be able to pull that off.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WnS said:


> Axelay2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 21.60mm.
> ...


Your right! its one of the deepest mechanical divers offered in the world.

Its also extremely comfortable on the wrist.
More here who own one would agree.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

JSal said:


> I wish there were a way to Quick-Change the Minute Hand to Orange.
> 
> I really love the look of both options.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I'd just order an orange minute hand and do the swap myself, WR wouldn't suffer, or you could possibly send your watch to Clemens and he could do it for you, nothing magical in a simple hand swap. There are those however that think you've ruined your watch after you unscrew the caseback...


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> You are absolutely right Michael: wearing a K2 OT 8 at your wrist: is making a lot of jealousy...
> 
> I have to admit that the watch has an incredible success, even with women! Believe me or not: I went to the big Dubai Mall for a small 20 minutes shopping last night (wearing a simple tee-short with short sleeves). I have been stopped 5-6 times by people asking me about which brand was my watch (even a nice Russian tourist lady who wanted the same for her man); good that I knew by heart the "http://www.h2o-watch.com" site name, to give them as reference.
> 
> ...


I need all the help I can get with the sex-appeal lol, plus I get to enjoy a bada$$ watch, doesn't get better than that! Maybe when I get to Dubai for F1, dreaming here, I can take the same wrist shot as you


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> If it were me, I'd just order an orange minute hand and do the swap myself, WR wouldn't suffer, or you could possibly send your watch to Clemens and he could do it for you, nothing magical in a simple hand swap. There are those however that think you've ruined your watch after you unscrew the caseback...


I've mulled that idea over in my head too.

If I go that route, I will just have Clemens watchmaker here in the states do it.

I have all the tools but with this watch I'd rather have a pro do it and then pressure test it for whatever max rating he is able just to be sure of WR.

Then I might order a 6000 with a Chrome handset so I have both versions and options.

Yes... I know I have a sickness. LOL


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Your right! its one of the deepest mechanical divers offered in the world.
> 
> Its also extremely comfortable on the wrist.
> More here who own one would agree.


How deep have your adventures taken you?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

WnS said:


> How deep have your adventures taken you?


In my case, 8000mm


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> In my case, 8000mm


Imagination is not limited to real world physics and logistics.

I like the tech behind super deep watches. But the bulk doesn't suit me.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WnS said:


> How deep have your adventures taken you?


So now your concerned with more than the thickness of the watch, the watch suits me fine the way it was built...it's thick enough for me. And to answer you....
Deep enough to know the watch will handle the task, I could probably run it over with a Mack truck and it would survive.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> Hello Mekenical,
> 
> Would you please take a picture of this case/turbine bezel combo directly from the side profile? I would like to see if the rounded edges of the bezel is more in harmony with the crystal and overall case as compared to the original one offered.
> 
> ...


Here's your pics....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just a small test: H2O K2 OT 8 *vs.* Swiss Military 20000 FEET

H2O K2 OT 8 Swiss Military 20000 FEET

Height: 21.6mm 28.5mm
Weight: 265gr 194gr
Material Titanium Grade-5 Titanium
Comfort: +++ +
Bracelet: +++ +
Diving experience: +++ +
Reading of the time: +++ +
Night Reading of the time: +++ ++
Date feature: - ++
Chronograph feature: - + (useless for this time of watch)
Movement: ETA 2892 ETA 7750 Valjoux
Accuracy: +3-4s/day +5-6s/day (test done on 48h only)
Price: 2000 USD 4500 USD

The K2 OT 8 is winning the test!!

Best regards,

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^great comparison. That Swiss Army is a double Bag Mac attack!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> ^great comparison. That Swiss Army is a double Bag Mac attack!!


Lol, with extra cheese...


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

mekenical said:


> Here's your pics....


It looks like this set up is more manageable due to the "rounded" corners of the bezel. Just based on this pic, I actually prefer the standard bezel. Both look good though.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks again, Mekenical.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Axelay2003 said:


> It looks like this set up is more manageable due to the "rounded" corners of the bezel. Just based on this pic, I actually prefer the standard bezel. Both look good though.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

RE: Changing the Bezel on the 8000. Direct from Clemens:

Normally the bezel could be removed by your finger nail. Turn the bezel around and try to lift the bezel on one side with your big finger nail. It will lift normally by a millimeter. Do the same from the other side and the bezel will completely lift off. I have two goo customers in the WatchUseek forum also exchanging bezel, DannyT and Mechanical. These two could also help you getting maybe even better intructions how to exchange the bezel.

The click ring under the bezel has 4 holes for a micro adjustment of the bezel alignment!

This worked for me!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That is one BAD MAMMA JAMMA of a crystal !

Love that turbine bezel more and more.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, thanks for the tips!



DocRandy said:


> RE: Changing the Bezel on the 8000. Direct from Clemens:
> 
> Normally the bezel could be removed by your finger nail. Turn the bezel around and try to lift the bezel on one side with your big finger nail. It will lift normally by a millimeter. Do the same from the other side and the bezel will completely lift off. I have two goo customers in the WatchUseek forum also exchanging bezel, DannyT and Mechanical. These two could also help you getting maybe even better intructions how to exchange the bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Axelay2003 said:


> It looks like this set up is more manageable due to the "rounded" corners of the bezel. Just based on this pic, I actually prefer the standard bezel. Both look good though.


I agree with you, the standard bezel is nicely proportional to the case geometry in my opinion.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> That is one BAD MAMMA JAMMA of a crystal !
> 
> Love that turbine bezel more and more.


That's no joke, lol.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a leather strap I've had for ages, and thought it might match well with the 8k beast.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great! Only issue for me is that the bar is so close to the case, my thicker straps don't fit :-(


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

PERFECTION.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I
NEED
TOURBINE
BEZEL


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, as nice as the turbine bezel is, I like mine better with the original bezel. Either way you can't go wrong, just my preference. I played with both today, went black to the black ceramic now.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

It is the week-end!! It starts on Friday in Dubai (Sunday being a working day, the first day of the week here).

I take K2 OT 8 and let's go to the beach for swimming, snorkeling, free diving, spearfishing...

I just took the essentials.

























The beaches are totally empty here, water is +32 degrees Celsius, better to stay into the the water than the +40 outside. And my K2 OT 8 loves the sea too much like me...

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures guys.

I always said that: "I cannot live one day without to see the sea", now I have to add: "and to look at my wonderful H20 K2 OT 8".

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 4301954


That's a cool pic!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The "Burj Khalifa" is the highest building in Dubai (and in the world by the way). It has the same gray titanium color as the H20 8K2.

But to me, in my heart and my my mind: my K2 OT 8 is even Higher!!!

First picture was taken last evening, and the second one this morning from the beach. The Burj Khalifa is so tall that you can see it 15Km far away.

Rafy.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is mine (finally) on a Shark Fin (Hirsch Extreme). Oh, what is the trick to removing the watch when worn on the supplied leather strap, the bend in the tang really allows the strap/buckle to lie flat on the wrist, which I really like, but when it's time to remove the watch from the wrist it's impossible for me to unbuckle it, I keep having to remove the screw bar in the buckle to take the watch off?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome looking combination Michael808. The Hirsch Extreme is a mighty heavy duty strap requiring one heck of a watch. That looks great!



Michael 808 said:


>


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> The beaches are totally empty here, water is +32 degrees Celsius, better to stay into the the water than the +40 outside. And my K2 OT 8 loves the sea too much like me...
> 
> Rafy.


That would mean that the water temperature is 89.5 degrees Fahrenheit and the air temperature is 104 degrees Fahrenheit.

That's some pretty warm water.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> Here is mine (finally) on a Shark Fin (Hirsch Extreme). Oh, what is the trick to removing the watch when worn on the supplied leather strap, the bend in the tang really allows the strap/buckle to lie flat on the wrist, which I really like, but when it's time to remove the watch from the wrist it's impossible for me to unbuckle it, I keep having to remove the screw bar in the buckle to take the watch off?


Looks great on the extreme strap, I forgot about that one!
The trick to the strap is press your thumb on the wave logo on the buckle and pull on the strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine arrives tomorrow ! It's at my local fedex depot. It'll be on my wrist before lunchtime


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm waiting for H2o to make a watch I can wear. I feel left out:--|. Maybe it's just jealousy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

GDub said:


> I'm waiting for H2o to make a watch I can wear. I feel left out:--|Maybe it's just jealousy.


40mm Marlin has your name all over it 

You'll be part of the club soon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

All I have to say is this watch is fan-freakin-tastic!! A true collector piece and superb all the way around! Can't wait to give this puppy it's special photoshoot and mini review.

Absolutely amazing. Clemens does it again.

Quick and dirty shots


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow ! It's at my local fedex depot. It'll be on my wrist before lunchtime


I know you couldn't wait, no quickie pics yet??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> I know you couldn't wait, no quickie pics yet??


Look one post above yours lol


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> I know you couldn't wait, no quickie pics yet??


Wow, hows that for timing, just as I hit reply, there was your picture.. Looks Great!!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody else having issues with their bracelet clasp, the locking mechanism in mine is real loose making it almost impossible to secure it, most of the time you have to squeeze it from both sides to get it to lock, then to remove it you have to move the release tabs around so they can be pressed to open the clasp?


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Michael808, that Hirsch Extreme really suits the watch. Can I ask what size you wrist is?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mounted it on a killer padded sailcloth strap I have and it's balances out the Big Mac beautifully


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Danny T said:


> 40mm Marlin has your name all over it
> 
> You'll be part of the club soon


I hope the 44mm will have my name all over it ! ;-)


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

GeeAus said:


> Michael808, that Hirsch Extreme really suits the watch. Can I ask what size you wrist is?


Certainly, a round'ish 6.75 inches. I'd like to try an orange one on the watch, that would just be the bee's knees...


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Michael, same size as I am. I think the black looks just perfect, very purposeful.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> Anybody else having issues with their bracelet clasp, the locking mechanism in mine is real loose making it almost impossible to secure it, most of the time you have to squeeze it from both sides to get it to lock, then to remove it you have to move the release tabs around so they can be pressed to open the clasp?


Mine is fine. You do have to press both 'buttons' to get it to engage/lock. No issues removing either.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> Anybody else having issues with their bracelet clasp, the locking mechanism in mine is real loose making it almost impossible to secure it, most of the time you have to squeeze it from both sides to get it to lock, then to remove it you have to move the release tabs around so they can be pressed to open the clasp?


Yes, I noted a problem back in post #312 a month ago. Still haven't heard back from Clemens, but it doesn't keep me from wearing it. Something tells me he's been just a bit busy these last couple weeks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet on isofrane


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Mounted it on a killer padded sailcloth strap I have and it's balances out the Big Mac beautifully


Danny, great looking combo. What is the source for that sailcloth strap? Thanks. |>


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Looks pretty sweet on isofrane


That's look great on orange.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally completed my 'little' photoshoot of this spectacular watch.

What can I say yet again about H20 and Clemens batting average when it comes to releasing new watches (which seems to be every month!). Let's just say after receiving it all thoughts of 'should I grab it' quickly disappeared and became "I'm GLAD I got it!"

Beyond expectation! This is the common theme for me when I get a package from H20. Pictures don't do this justice.

Enjoy the slideshow











































































































































































































































SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISON (from left to right) - Kalmar OT 8k, standard Kalmar v2, Orca Dive


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Danny that is beyond awesome.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Enjoying my 8K


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Finally completed my 'little' photoshoot of this spectacular watch.
> 
> What can I say yet again about H20 and Clemens batting average when it comes to releasing new watches (which seems to be every month!). Let's just say after receiving it all thoughts of 'should I grab it' quickly disappeared and became "I'm GLAD I got it!"
> 
> ...


Very cool. Thanks Danny for these photos, they are really eye catchers.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn Danny, 

You like to make it difficult, lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The H20 Transformers....more then meets the eye 

Bezel swap









.








.












































.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Danny

Where did you get that sail cloth strap? Please share!



Enviado de meu XT1097 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Danny
> 
> Where did you get that sail cloth strap? Please share!
> 
> ...


No problme, here you go. I should tell the strap maker the reson for the spike in sales.....lol. Had a bunch of people ask about it. Here's the link.

It's the "JUST" model. They also have the same one with white stitch called the "BASS". And coincidentally, they are German as well. Perfect harmony for the H20 

Water Resistant


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of the turbine bezel. It offers a unique look to the watch.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


> No problme, here you go. I should tell the strap maker the reson for the spike in sales.....lol. Had a bunch of people ask about it. Here's the link.
> 
> It's the "JUST" model. They also have the same one with white stitch called the "BASS". And coincidentally, they are German as well. Perfect harmony for the H20
> 
> Water Resistant


Thanks a lot! I'll order one, it's just very nice.

Do ask for commission 

Daniel

Used my fingers to type this


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

On zulu today


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

so finally pics of my 8k2 with slimmer caseback from 6km version. I am happy I have this caseback, and I am very happy with the watch. Its my primary watch last weeks and kalmars (and orca dive) is somenthing special for me, I can say they are my absolute top watches, I just love that case design the most.

I hope I will get the tourbine bezel soon, but I enjoy it now too


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Missed this one
Anybody want to get rid of theirs, will be happy to oblige!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> Missed this one
> Anybody want to get rid of theirs, will be happy to oblige!


Look on the H2O website, stock available.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> so finally pics of my 8k2 with slimmer caseback from 6km version. I am happy I have this caseback, and I am very happy with the watch. Its my primary watch last weeks and kalmars (and orca dive) is somenthing special for me, I can say they are my absolute top watches, I just love that case design the most.
> 
> I hope I will get the tourbine bezel soon, but I enjoy it now too


Did you remove your caseback yourself, I wouldn't mind trying the thinner caseback someday but am afraid that it might be on there super tight?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I asked for that when I ordered it.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Michael 808 said:


> Did you remove your caseback yourself, I wouldn't mind trying the thinner caseback someday but am afraid that it might be on there super tight?


You just need a Jaxa Wrench and make sure you use the correct size bits.

When putting the new case back on you can make it tight enough with the Jaxa wrench.

The only thing you won't be able to do is pressure test it. But you can find a place in your area that does pressure testing. It won't be able to test anywhere near 8000m but it will be enough to assure you that you can use the watch deeper than on any dive depth you may personally encounter.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> so finally pics of my 8k2 with slimmer caseback from 6km version. I am happy I have this caseback, and I am very happy with the watch. Its my primary watch last weeks and kalmars (and orca dive) is somenthing special for me, I can say they are my absolute top watches, I just love that case design the most.
> I hope I will get the tourbine bezel soon, but I enjoy it now too


Maybe a silly question, but why didn't you order the 6000m instead.?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Maybe a silly question, but why didn't you order the 6000m instead.?


I'm assuming he did because he wanted the upgraded movement and accessory package of the 8000m. But wanted a slightly thinner profile.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

the main reason I ordered 8000m version with slimmer caseback and not 6000m version which already have slimmer caseback is - I prefer the thick sapphire on 8000m version, I like its distortion. 6000m version also has flat ceramic bezel inlay instead of slanced inlay on 8000m. 
The movement was not reason because there was a choice of 2892 for 6000m version.

After I got this watch I was thinking to aks Clemens and order one more Oceanic Time watch, and it should be 6000m version with regular rehaut dial and with tourbine bezel.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> the main reason I ordered 8000m version with slimmer caseback and not 6000m version which already have slimmer caseback is - I prefer the thick sapphire on 8000m version, I like its distortion. 6000m version also has flat ceramic bezel inlay instead of slanced inlay on 8000m.
> The movement was not reason because there was a choice of 2892 for 6000m version.
> 
> After I got this watch I was thinking to aks Clemens and order one more Oceanic Time watch, and it should be 6000m version with regular rehaut dial and with tourbine bezel.


Ok, you got me on this one, makes sense.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Its actually weird I ordered slimmer caseback, because... there are not so many people who have so many experiences with thick watches, really... in the recent past I had 10+ watches thicker than 20mm.... f.e. 3x hand build enzo mechana with thickness about 23-35mm, and many just above 20-21mm. 

After that I realised I can handle thicker easily, but dont need urgently thick casebacks at all... true is that 8k2 has not so thick caseback, but as f.e. aquadive bs300 or benarus megalodon... but still prefer thinner from 6km version.

I wear my OT 8k2 on the bracelet as daily watch and even sleep with it... and... its same or more comfortable as many my other watches with just fraction of its WR. Its one of my top3 watches so far...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I put my 8k Kalmar 2 back on the bracelet today and it still blows me away how comfortable it is, I forget its on after awhile.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^I hear you Ken. When I put on my SS kalmar v2 it feels much heavier than my 8K OT on bracelet! I haven't changed watches since I got it!! it's been 12 days straight with this watch and it's exactly 2 min fast since I wound it the one time and set it to my iphone clock.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I love my K2 OT 8 too much... It is now 2 months I am wearing it every day, and still a deep love and passion with it. The best diving watch ever and even! A pure concentrate of the best of what H2O did for the last 3-4 years; with super high quality, design, comfort, strong, etc...

And I agree with our H2O experts (Danny, Ken, etc...) that Clemens is a "Genius"...

Also I hope: the future H2O Kalmar 2, maybe an OceanicTime Second Special Edition  will be with "CP": Calendar Perpetual  as I am missing all these day, dates stuff for a day to day and night to night usage, he-he...

Movement like "ETA 2892 9000 DD" or others will be fantastics on a such wonderful watch.

cheers guys.

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Infinity of Love...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LoL. I have to agree with you rafy. I think this is the best watch so far that Clemens has put out.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think a 21mm thick watch needs a 6mm thick strap from Gunny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous Danny!!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks awesome Danny, which Gunny model is it?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the Matching stitching on that Gunny, this is my first orange Isofrane and I thought what better watch to put it on than the Kalmar 2 OT edition.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks awesome Danny, which Gunny model is it?


It's the Gunny 317 Serie strap with orange stitch.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting and dinner with the Ambassador and Consul of ... (a big country). So I had to dress myself a bit higher than usual, to be mart and class... He he... not too look too much a rude diver 

So for the jacket: "Kenzo" grey-titanium colour with minimalist silk strips. Then slim-fit "Hugo Boss Red" with fuchsia stitching; Berluti fuchsia shoes; slim-fit "Christian Dior" pink shirt with "Givenchy" silver and pink cuff-links. "Tiffany&Co" Platinum weeding band; "Cartier" Titanium glasses. And to finish with: the Top from the Top, the cherry on top of the cake: my wonderful and super sexy Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m. I think with this watch I be more Class than that, it is simply the summum... 

Of course maybe Ken would argue that with his superb customized pink Orca it will match better. And I would agree with him!! I hope Ken will authorized me to ask Clemens, to get something similar, especially in 5000 Vikens hardness. I like pink color; do not think guys that I am gay: like you I like too much watches, diving, fast cars, women, etc... But H20 watches are matching very well with that colour


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Again a boring week-end in Dubai... air temperature: 40 degrees Celsius, the sea at 33 degrees... Nothing to do... So?? : Let go to be beach and do some snorkeling and diving 

My watch met some friends, I think dreaming too much about "Mother of the Pearl" MG 

























My K2 OT 8K is too shy to tell you how much she likes when the sea is kissing her cheek with her salty warm tongue


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pimpin ain't easy Rafy! 

Is that an H20 belt?

Great beach shots.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am luck to have my house at 50m from the sea, I cannot live without to see her blue turquoise colour everyday.... Same for my Kalmar 2 watch!!!

And after so many years living in Dubai, I am still amazed that local Arabic guys are still not more enthusiast about the all sea / water activities. As you can see it is 11AM plus on week-end, and the beach is not busy at all; Good for us indeed: my watch and myself very enjoy all these moments of quietness, peace and relaxing... thinking about other H2O purchases


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

And who is the Star from the Star???

H2O Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m Of Course


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some other pictures, my K2 OT 8K watch definitively like the sea and meet friends


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Pimpin ain't easy Rafy!
> 
> Is that an H20 belt?
> 
> Great beach shots.


Hi Danny,

You have good eyes my friend  I would dream to have a H2O belt in Titanium Grade 5....

But it is not, the belt is from "Hermes" (Hermès - Welcome to the official Hermes.com website), a small French company, I think they are distributed world-wild, but not cheap....


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow Rafy, you have the life brother!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Going to the beach (India) and found a coconut. God damned... How to open it??

Lucky I have always with me: my titanium grade 5 super strong watch Just one shot, and let's enjoy the fresh juice.... OK now, going for diving with my beautiful K2 OT 8K.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome watches guy's. Looking forward for one.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I cannot wait all the straps I have ordered... delivery is too long.... I think I will cut 2 bands in the new bag of my wife... Without she notices it  to make my first band. My K2 OT2 8K very like the color and pattern


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing the cube


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ralaxing home after a dive


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not sure what I have done last night? Maybe I lost wait? This morning I noticed that my watch has twisted around my wrist  But even in that position: it still the most beautiful watch ever!!

I know someone who will like the magnets of my fridge


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Great pics Rafy, keep'm coming! I always look forward to your next post


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Clemens, 
Please, please tell me that you have not run out of turbine bezels for the 8000 m Kalmar.

When are we going to see them in the shop, being desperate now seeing all the choices available for the 3000m version, even tempted to get the whole watch


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Not sure what I have done last night? Maybe I lost wait? This morning I noticed that my watch has twisted around my wrist  But even in that position: it still the most beautiful watch ever!!
> 
> I know someone who will like the magnets of my fridge
> 
> View attachment 5649393


Right on Rafy! I approve of this pic lol.

Love the Kalmar as a coconut opener haha. What came first.....the coconut or the Kalmar OT


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Rafy can you put up a Lume shot of the 8000?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> I cannot wait all the straps I have ordered... delivery is too long.... I think I will cut 2 bands in the new bag of my wife... Without she notices it  to make my first band. My K2 OT2 8K very like the color and pattern
> 
> View attachment 5649305


Please do that Rafy... I'd love to see how it turns out. Should make for a nice high end strap. :-!

Take a nice set of extra sharp scissors and cut some nice long strips out of the wifey's new $1800 Louis Vuitton bag.

Remember to take pictures and post them here so we can it. Because if you don't post pictures then it never happened. ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JSal said:


> Take a nice set of extra sharp scissors and cut some nice long strips out of the wifey's new $1800 Louis Vuitton bag.


Luck man you are.... Here it Dubai it cost 9600 AED (around 2600 USD), everything is more expensive in Middle East 

I was not fast enough, and when she saw me with the scissors in hands she got scared and proposed me to buy already made ones, I love my wife  TheStrapSmith - Custom Leather Watch Straps by Rob Montana

Plus as I got the blue Louis Vuitton belt I told her that I want the blue graphite damier Louis Vuitton strap to match with my bet, yeah....

By the way the brown monogram Louis Vuitton strap will match perfectly with the new Kalmar 2 MG  Still not understand why I did not pass the order yet... what is wrong with me...

Yes, for sure I will send pictures once received all that. I will make a H2O Dubai fashion week show with the K2 OT 8K, and Orca sisters which should come in few months. Christmas is coming early this year!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My watch is on strike today... "*I am not MOVING, until I got Louis Vuitton strap!!*"

The best watch in the world needs only what is the best


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Rafy can you put up a Lume shot of the 8000?


Hi dear "WatchDialOrange",

I am really sorry, as I am definitively not a good watch photographer indeed... And the below picture is not showing how fantastic is the lume on the K2 OT 8K. The best lume I have ever seen on a watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rafy.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Ordered one yesterday.
For the first time in my experience with Clemens, it did not get shipped the next day.
Still waiting for tracking info!
So impatient.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Most people don't like the labor pains they just want to see the baby! Lol


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

The way I look at it, one of the benifits of micro brands is the service.
When ordering an existing model in stock, am used to having it in my hands in 24-48 hours, whether it is coming from Austria (Aquadive) or Hong Kong ( Helson).
I know we are spoilt but that is the way it is.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Day off today: going for a dive; Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m wearing orange bath suit 

Enjoy the pictures in HD for my first time, just immersion


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more...

I love this watch guys... The top from the top for scuba diving and others...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Some more...
> 
> I love this watch guys... *The top from the top for scuba diving and others...*


How about some under water wrist shots at those deep depths with a corral reef, or some marine life in the background. |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think Rafy puts his Kalmar OT to the most work of all owners. Good stuff. Def lives an exciting life vs my desk diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JSal said:


> How about some under water wrist shots at those deep depths with a corral reef, or some marine life in the background. |>


He-he... you are reading in my mind, Yes I have already plan to purchase waterproof camera dedicated to my H2O watches  But it has to wait 1-2 months, as I spent too much this month... 4 H2O Orca had been ordered with accessories 

To be totally honest with you: Dubai is a bit a "desert" under the surface too  no corral reef unfortunately, and no much marine life... In 4-5 years it had been reduced to almost nil... Also I even have the project for Christmas to pay for 1h diving into the big Dubai Mall aquarium; the only way to see big fish here


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> He-he... you are reading in my mind, Yes I have already plan to purchase waterproof camera dedicated to my H2O watches  But it has to wait 1-2 months, as I spent too much this month... 4 H2O Orca had been ordered with accessories
> 
> To be totally honest with you: Dubai is a bit a "desert" under the surface too  no corral reef unfortunately, and no much marine life... In 4-5 years it had been reduced to almost nil... Also I even have the project for Christmas to pay for 1h diving into the big Dubai Mall aquarium; the only way to see big fish here


I have a great idea!!!

Why don't you start a project to raise money to plan and build an artificial reef and marine sanctuary.

It is a big undertaking as there is a lot of research, planning, and government permits etc, but it would create a fun place to visit for local divers and a great ongoing ecological program to bring back Marine life to the area.

I know a project like this can take up a lot of time. But start slow, get other friends and volunteers involved. There is a wealth of information on the Internet about creating artificial reefs. Start by reading and doing some fact gathering. Then approach the environmental agency and or local authorities that have jurisdiction for the area.

Many things can be used to create artificial reefs including old boats, ships, cars, etc.. But one of the best and simplest things to use are concrete blocks. They're cheap, readily available, and the Calcium content of concrete bolsters the growth of various plant and invertebrate life forms..

To speed up coral growth which takes hundreds of years, you can bring in pieces of live coral and use a special epoxy to attach them to some of the concrete block, giving your reef a jump start. Especially if there is no coral in the immediate area. The coral you bring in will create new seeds for future coral growth at the reef site.

Here is a great link to get you started which has a lot of good information and an outline for getting started.

Scuba Destinations March 2007 Newsletter - An Idiot's Guide to Building an Artificial Reef


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

It is a very good idea! I will think about it seriously 

The last 4-5 years with all these artificial islands and other Palm projects in Dubai. The construction had been so fast and without control, impacting a lot the rare coral reefs and marine life which had been destroyed and replaced.... With kilometers of lands reclaimed on the sea. More than 60% of the Dubai superb beaches and diving spots had been closed, and replaced by big hotel complexes and villas built on reclaimed lands; small villa like below are popping up too fast... And the fish pollution has been reduced like crazy unfortunately...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Saturday morning: jogging on the beach and swimming with my K2 OT 8K 

The good think of Dubai: there is almost no wind all around the year; the sea is warm, crystal clear and very few waves. Perfect for my watch and me


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Saturday afternoon: spearfishing & free diving with my Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m wearing carbon camouflage band


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this watch...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K with sea-star Frisbee


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meet some friends at the beach


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

This watch has been put through a lot of tests, lol.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Killer pics Rafy! I really dig that carbon strap. Nicely done. 

And that water......dam its crystal clear


----------



## reloloco (Aug 27, 2006)

LOVE this watch! But this is my only complaint (and my Space One does it as well, so it's not a deal killer)...







WHY didn't they just build the case joint on the bracelet to match? One time CNC fee and done!.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Got mine though Clemens made me wait a bit😄.
I think this watch takes H2O watches to a different level. Is absolutely fantastic. Absolutely fantastic. The quality is too notch and this from someone who thinks that this epithet is being thrown around too loosely.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

rajenmaniar said:


> Got mine though Clemens made me wait a bit&#55357;&#56836;.
> I think this watch takes H2O watches to a different level. Is absolutely fantastic. Absolutely fantastic. The quality is too notch and this from someone who thinks that this epithet is being thrown around too loosely.


I hope it was worth the wait, I think it certainly is, mine didn't show up super fast either but it was worth it. Since receiving my 8k meter, I've thought about the Kalmar II to add to the collection but am afraid it would be passed over time and time again for the deep diver, I'm sure I will add one at some point but for now, this thing still makes me smile


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just come back from a small 30mn dive, testing Danny's RIOS1931 "Just" strap with the K2 OT 8m. The sea was awesome today, super clear and it was long time I have not see so many fishes.. I meet a small stingray (50cm diameter) sleeping on the sand (around 5-6m deep). And I got scared by a barracuda which surprised me eating small fishes at 2-3m from me only!!! It was quite impressive (first time I met a barracuda) it was only 15-20cm diameter, but 1.5-2m long, too busy hunting small fishes, it does not care about me. Sad that I did not purchase yet a diving camera, spending too much on watches maybe 

I like this sailcloth strap, it matches well with the K2 OT and is certified as "Water Resistant". Its touch is too, and ths trap looks like like quite resistant. I did not like the small original buckle that RIOS provide, it sounds very weak...I was looking at my watch each 2mn to check if it still at my wrist. The size is 24/22mm not sure why they are not make classic 24/24 that I would prefer. So I need to get a strong 22mm buckle for that strap  The 2 rings are too small... I like the large one that H2O is doing, same comment for the stiching to me it has to be thinck like H2O strap is doing.

In term of comfort nothing can compare with the original H2O leather strap and its solid H2O buckle. I even very like diving with the original H2O Titanium bracelet, I use the clasp with micro adjustment and dive extension, it is perfect with my 2,5mn diving suit.

I was always attracted by Carbon / Kevlar / Sailcloth which are to my mind strong material for a band, and water resistant. But I have to test the Cordura straps that H2O is doing, it sound very resistant too, and I like too much the special stitching 

In summary: Thanks Danny, this "Just" sailcloth is good!

I think I will go for a second round at the beach this afternoon my K2 OT 8m and me enjoyed too much...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I in love with this watch...

It enjoyes water and to dive like me; and my K2 OT 8m is not afraid of barracuda!! I feel very safe and protected wearing it at my wrist


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Rafy I agree with the crappy buckle the Rios strap comes with and I modded all my Rios straps I got by punching the buckle holes larger with a leather rotary punch and purchased the screw in thumbnail buckles from Panatime. It REALLY made a huge difference and looks 1000 times better. I'll dig up the pics I have.

EDIT - found the thread I posted



> So I decided to take the plunge and finally get rid of those crappy buckles the rios sailcloth straps come with. Panatime had a summer sale 20% off code and I ordered a handful of the thumbnail buckles with screw in bars. I got 7 of them in various sizes and finishes. Panatime also had the 24mm Bass strap in stock that I wanted which was sold out from rios direct and I grabbed that also.
> 
> The items arrived today and I just finished completing the mods to the straps to allow the use of the upgraded buckles. I had to do two things to make it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks the good procedure Danny. How come I missed one of your post??

Yes, I think I will buy this rotary punch tool, and some buckle with screws like you did 

I like the one with white stitching, very nice too.

Thanks Danny.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> I in love with this watch...
> 
> It enjoyes water and to dive like me; and my K2 OT 8m is not afraid of barracuda!! I feel very safe and protected wearing it at my wrist
> 
> ...


Rafy, barracudas love shiny things, lol, and that includes your watch.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Hey Clemens- Can you make the H2O OceanicTime 6000M with the Sapphire 15 sec Inlay & the Turbine Bezel?
thanks*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Hey Clemens- Can you make the H2O OceanicTime 6000M with the Sapphire 15 sec Inlay & the Turbine Bezel?
> thanks*


The turbine bezel is all one piece I believe, on the OT Edition.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

mekenical said:


> The turbine bezel is all one piece I believe, on the OT Edition.


What turbine bezel? Lol...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael 808 said:


> What turbine bezel? Lol...


Haha, like this!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Haha, like this!


*
Now thats what I'm talking about!!*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Air temperature +38 degrees Celsius, sea water at 25-26 degrees... I definitively cannot work today... And cannot resist the Ocean's call...

So let's go fto take the boat for a small dive with my Kalmar OT 8000m wearing its original H2O strap. I like this strap too much for free diving: super comfortable and the big H2O Titanium 5 buckle makes me feel very confident: impossible to lose the watch with that 

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this watch, I love the sea


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O K2 OT 8K = The Diving Watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just for fun


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Look at this beautiful strong, robust and super design Titanium buckle: a piece of Art!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

It is Friday! already on week-end in Dubai  Morning diving? Oh Yes!! Water is too clear today... So I dressed my K2 OT 8000m with the brown "Kalmar" camouflage strap  I like too much that H2O strap: super comfortable and nice pattern / colour. A must have strap. I very recommend it, again a great product top quality from H2O.

Some pictures:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic diving today! I think I could stay in water all the day  My K2 OT 8K likes to dive too much... But me: I need food sometimes  So just came back home starving like hell... Blond girl told me that I need to eat healthy things. No problem, I purchased a stock a super good Spanish Kalmar (Calamares) in its ink sauce, organic food!

A really do like that brown H2O "Kalmar" colour strap, it is thick and soft at the same time, with strong stitching, it is matching with the watch perfectly.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How are the leather straps holding up after being in the water ?? They aren't waterproof and I'm curious to know what they look like after they dry from being wet in the salt water. Also curious if the the straps swelled up when wet?

You my friend have put your K2 OT probably though the most work of all owners lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hello Danny,

I have done already around 10 dives++ with the original black H2O calfskin strap, which was delivered in standard with the K2 OT 8K. So far it still perfect! And it even still smells super good, as I was thinking that staying in super salty Dubai sea water will have impacted it nice smells: but not  

Just for info I am quite bit maniac: after each dive, even a small 10mn swimming: I am rinsing the watch (including the strap) with clear water during 2-3 minutes, then I just dry it fast by using regular bath tower; and I let it dry (not under the sun but inside home) for all the night. It requires around 7-8 hours to be completely dry; and looks like the same as when I received it: no deformation, no colour lose, same soft touch  The other brown H2O strap that I have is getting dry faster: in around 3-4 hours; and it keeps its perfect shape too, so far so good.

Even after staying 1h-2h in the water in free-diving or spearfishing the H2O calfskin strap stay OK, just a bit softer. I can remove and put it back on my wrist with no problem; in fact I did not noticed a big difference.

Frankly speaking Danny when I wear adiving suite 5mm or 2.5mm I prefer to use the Titanium bracelet, and for second choice the Isofrane. But Dubai water being so warm 6 months of the year like a hot bath(even at 30m deep the water still +25 degrees), I very like the comfort and the feeling of the H2O leather straps which are fitting absolutely perfect to my wrist (178mm / 7").


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

He-he, I am having a small pink shell passenger


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am still amazed about the strong and excellent quality of the clear sapphire crystal of the K2 OT 8000m. Doing all kind of diving: free diving, scuba diving, spearfishing ,etc.. Even if I am taking super care about my watches; during the dive time I am always bumping and scratching my watches quite fast in the past. But with on my K2 OT 8K the sapphire crystal is still perfect!! Not one single micro-scratch; which is strange because: do not tell to Clemens  I bumped it several time straight on the crystal by mistake during diving (rocks, metal ladder of the boat), and 2 times against the wall and the door quite strong during the night while going to the lube...

After 5 months wearing my H2O days and nights, doing a lot of diving; see below how perfect is the sapphire crystal, fantastic indeed!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

It is Halloween today 

I post some scary pictures of my K2 OT 8K taken this morning in diving mode: the watch being at 5-10cm under the water and my camera above the surface.

The pictures are originals without any Photoshop modifications. Just the natural H2O / water deformations 

It looks like my watch is trying to compete with Salvador Dali or Picasso? LoL....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Rafi you have the most fun and most Ocean use with your watch than I have seen anyone on this forum! Keep the pictures coming and lets see some under water shots soon!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Haha, like this!


Hey Clemens
Can you sell the Kalmar 6000 OT with just the Turbine Bezel like this picture and the 15sec Inlay?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Clemens
> Can you sell the Kalmar 6000 OT with just the Turbine Bezel like this picture and the 15sec Inlay?


The turbine bezel for the Kalmar2 OT SE does not come with an inlay. It's machined and the bezel is engraved and filled with lume.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

JSal said:


> The turbine bezel for the Kalmar2 OT SE does not come with an inlay. It's machined and the bezel is engraved and filled with lume.


Thats to bad I was hoping Clemens could do the same with the 4000 OT like he did for Mekenicals 8000OT.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thats to bad I was hoping Clemens could do the same with the 4000 OT like he did for Mekenicals 8000OT.


If you're referring to the picture above of Ken's 8000M OT SE, that does not have an inlay. It's just a solid machined titanium turbine bezel.

I also have the 8000M OT SE and along with the standard bezel with black ceramic inlay, I also have the turbine bezel.

Here's mine and you can see the two different bezel's.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

JSal said:


> If you're referring to the picture above of Ken's 8000M OT SE, that does not have an inlay. It's just a solid machined titanium turbine bezel.
> 
> I also have the 8000M OT SE and along with the standard bezel with black ceramic inlay, I also have the turbine bezel.
> 
> ...


Are the numbers on your turbine bezel have Lume on them?


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Are the numbers on your turbine bezel have Lume on them?


Yes.. I said that in my first reply.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Clemens is going deeper

OceanicTime: H2O Kalmar II OceanicTime X-DIVER Nº1/2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today it is golf with my K2 OT 8K, wearing the super nice red H2O strap (that I very recommend); great vivid red colour, strong & good quality leather with the nice original white H2O stitching. The red strap is matching perfectly well with the OT 8K, I like it too much...

Of course my watch accept to play only with Titanium grade 5 golf clubs


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pics.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Well, to be honest with you: I do not like golf very much, my swing is zero 

I prefer "Diving" for sure, 1 million times more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe we are in December now!!!

Santa "Clemens" might bring me new beautiful H2O watches!!! Yeaahhh...

God damned... we do not have chimney in Dubai... to warm climate here...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe, It was not done on purpose: but look at the beautiful reflexion of Dubai big "Sheik" palace on the saphire...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome pics Rafy !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Telling to my wife: "Darling please: DO NOT START THE ENGINE, I am just doing quickly a funny picture with my watch before to go home; touch nothing please..." 

LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this red H2O strap!!!

I want all the H2O straps I think


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap does look good Rafy! I recommned removing that extra floating keeper. I never use it as I find it adds too much bulk.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Well noted my Danny


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me add my family member too: H2O KALMAR 2 6000M with TURBINE BEZEL and QUARTZ movement. Sometimes I´m too much in a hurry and need a watch which needs no time adjustment.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Clemens 

I like too much this big Turbine for the OT


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me add my family member too: H2O KALMAR 2 6000M with TURBINE BEZEL and QUARTZ movement. Sometimes I´m too much in a hurry and need a watch which needs no time adjustment.


Ok ok clemans I love that watch can you make another one just like it?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me add my family member too: H2O KALMAR 2 6000M with TURBINE BEZEL and QUARTZ movement. Sometimes I´m too much in a hurry and need a watch which needs no time adjustment.


Why do you have to make us jealous lol


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me add my family member too: H2O KALMAR 2 6000M with TURBINE BEZEL and QUARTZ movement. Sometimes I´m too much in a hurry and need a watch which needs no time adjustment.


Clemens, is that a true Red strap, or is it Orange?

It looks like a deep orange color. If it is, I have to have one.

Let me know.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ same red one as Rafy posted


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> ^ same red one as Rafy posted


I know but I wasn't sure if rafy was just calling it red or it was a deep orange.

Between the variance in color due to what piece of equipment we use to view the picture, and our own individual eyes interpreting color I wanted to ask Clemens what the official color is.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JSal said:


> I know but I wasn't sure if rafy was just calling it red or it was a deep orange.
> 
> Between the variance in color due to what piece of equipment we use to view the picture, and our own individual eyes interpreting color I wanted to ask Clemens what the official color is.


The straps are officially red btw. Which I saw when at his shop. Strap heaven!! Clemens has 2 styles in the red. The straight single stitch on each side and a second that is what Rafy posted which has the X stitch on one side and double straight stitch on the other.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Christmas eve at the beach for my K2 OT 8K


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

An amazing Professional Diving Watch!!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Ok ok clemans I love that watch can you make another one just like it?


Hey Clemens can I order this watch in same configuration as yours?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I ordered a couple of belts from Maddog to match with my K2 OT 8K. It is above my expectation guys... The Maddog buckle are huge and solid, Top quality. I like in particular the HighTech model. And definitely match super well with the the K2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Now that is super badazz Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I really like the K2 OT 8K with this big Maddog strap and belt.

Once I start to wear the K2 OT 8K it is after very difficult to wear other watches...  All is so perfect on this K2 OT, in particular its big easy to use Titanium Grade 5 bezel, look at the last picture: you will see very well the great size of the bezel, I like it too much...

By the way guys: I am checking every day for 7 months now, the H2O web site to see if the turbine bezel will be available for the OT, I dream about it too much


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I would double like your post above Rafy. Very nice.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, Rafy's dial photo is really excellent. I still consider the 8000m H2O's most coherent design. It doesn't take itself too seriously, just seriously enough. And that's before you add in the other elements: grade 5 titanium, 8000m, etc.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Yes, Rafy's dial photo is really excellent. I still consider the 8000m H2O's most coherent design. It doesn't take itself too seriously, just seriously enough. And that's before you add in the other elements: grade 5 titanium, 8000m, etc.


You are absolutely correct Sean 

To me the Kalmar Oceanictime 8000m is the *ONE*!!!


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have the H20 Kalmar 2 OT 6k version? I ordered one for my dad in November and got a watch in today, the watch face says 8k and the case back 6k, don't know what we have. Just wondering if anyone else with a 6k has the same issue. Going to contact H20 to see if we can fix this issue, I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

drdoom said:


> Anyone have the H20 Kalmar 2 OT 6k version? I ordered one for my dad in November and got a watch in today, the watch face says 8k and the case back 6k, don't know what we have. Just wondering if anyone else with a 6k has the same issue. Going to contact H20 to see if we can fix this issue, I'm kind of disappointed.


You might have received an 8000M with the slimmer 6000M caseback.

Several members wanted the 8000M but wanted it a tiny bit slimmer so they special ordered it with the 6000M caseback. It reduced the depth rating slightly but it allowed the buyer to get the ETA 2892 as the standard movement without paying an upgrade fee and it also included the taller crystal.

Does your crystal sit above the rim of the bezel? If it does then you probably have an 8000M with the 6000M caseback. If it doesn't have the tall crystal then maybe the incorrect dial was installed or you have the upgraded 2892 free of charge.

If you open the caseback you can tell right away which movement it is.

Here are some comparison shots of crystals and movements.

*Kalmar 8000M and ETA 2892 movement. 
*















The simplest and quickest way to differentiate between the two movements is to observe the way the rotor is attached to the winding assembly. The 2824 is simply attached with a single screw in the center.
The two movements alsk look slightly different and they both have the Caliber number stamped into them. If you look at the 2892 just to the left of the balance wheel you can see the stamping. And on the 2824-2 you can see the stamping on the bottom outer edge of the movement at around the 7 o'clock position and also adjacent to the balance wheel.

*Kalmar 6000M and ETA 2824 movement. 
*


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

to be continued...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Are these wild straps you posting all Maddog straps grama?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I share Rafy's enthusiasm for the 8000m.
It is Clemens' best offering yet.
Simply love this watch


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello JSal, thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I lived in Queens, nice to see that a fellow forum member is so close to where I lived. So this is what I ordered:
H20 Kalmar 2 Oceanictime Special Edition 6000 with the ETA 2892 movement, grade 5 titanium bracelet and 4 high quality leather straps. Pictured below is what I received. I hope its as simple as swapping out the dial, I'm sure I can take it to a watchmaker to swap out the dial. I like the watch, I just want what I ordered and am confused with what I have. The crystal does not sit above the rim of the bezel.



































JSal said:


> You might have received an 8000M with the slimmer 6000M caseback.
> 
> Several members wanted the 8000M but wanted it a tiny bit slimmer so they special ordered it with the 6000M caseback. It reduced the depth rating slightly but it allowed the buyer to get the ETA 2892 as the standard movement without paying an upgrade fee and it also included the taller crystal.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

drdoom said:


> Hello JSal, thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I lived in Queens, nice to see that a fellow forum member is so close to where I lived. So this is what I ordered:
> H20 Kalmar 2 Oceanictime Special Edition 6000 with the ETA 2892 movement, grade 5 titanium bracelet and 4 high quality leather straps. Pictured below is what I received. I hope its as simple as swapping out the dial, I'm sure I can take it to a watchmaker to swap out the dial. I like the watch, I just want what I ordered and am confused with what I have. The crystal does not sit above the rim of the bezel.


OK, so what probably happened is that an 8000M movement/dial setup got installed into your watch by mistake. 
You can ask Clemens if he will send you a 6000M dial and have your local watchmaker install it for you. It's a quick job and easy job and he shouldn't charge very much at all.

PS.. I'm about 3 miles from Queens.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> to be continued...
> 
> View attachment 6717938
> View attachment 6717930


Beautiful Grama73,

I love this watch, to me the best Diving Watch in the World. And this big turbine is gorgeous!!! I really want it badly, and for too long now...  I am crossing my fingers and hopping Clemens will make it available one day into the "Accessories" section, I will buy it right away 

PS: I love that strap too, could you show its full size with its End please


----------



## drdoom (Jun 9, 2009)

Perfect, spoke to Clemens this morning, nice guy! He's going to make everything right for me. 3 miles, cool....



JSal said:


> OK, so what probably happened is that an 8000M movement/dial setup got installed into your watch by mistake.
> You can ask Clemens if he will send you a 6000M dial and have your local watchmaker install it for you. It's a quick job and easy job and he shouldn't charge very much at all.
> 
> PS.. I'm about 3 miles from Queens.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

drdoom said:


> Perfect, spoke to Clemens this morning, nice guy! He's going to make everything right for me. 3 miles, cool....


Yup, Clemens is a terrific person. I'm happy for you it's being corrected and I hope your Dad enjoys it and wears it in the best of health.

Now you have to order an H2O Watch for yourself so you can experience the joy first hand.


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

It is downright comical to see how many people are wetting their pants over an "8000m" watch. Yes, Rolex made their 12,000m Deepsea Challenge watch, but that was just a publicity demonstrator. What's next? How about a watch rated to go to the bottom of Europa's 62 mile deep under-ice ocean??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

DiverDoc said:


> It is downright comical to see how many people are wetting their pants over an "8000m" watch. Yes, Rolex made their 12,000m Deepsea Challenge watch, but that was just a publicity demonstrator. What's next? How about a watch rated to go to the bottom of Europa's 62 mile deep under-ice ocean??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Most of all, I like how it looks.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

DiverDoc said:


> It is downright comical to see how many people are wetting their pants over an "8000m" watch. Yes, Rolex made their 12,000m Deepsea Challenge watch, but that was just a publicity demonstrator. What's next? How about a watch rated to go to the bottom of Europa's 62 mile deep under-ice ocean??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I guess someone's going to have to make a 100,000 meter watch (that's 99.78 Kilometers or 62 miles)... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Mine had to be Red and a little bigger.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As promised....

It is really a special watch, i not afraid anymore to get into the rain


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mates two questions before I get hold of one of these Special beauties.

1. Does grade 5 titanium feel and wear heavier than the normal or grade 2 titanium ? (This is because I like heavy watches and was not very found of the normal grade 2 when I got a watch in it.)

2. Does grade 5 titanium also darken over time and is this more than grade two. As I see from Grama73's pics, his watch has darkened quite a bit. Or this is only an illusion in the pics?

Thanks guys for your help

www.the


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

No Asrar grade 5 and grade 2 don't significantly weigh any different at least not anyhing you'll be able to detect by wearing identical watches made of each material.

Ti may darken ever so slightly in time but nothing too significant. 

There are ways to darken it yourself if you choose to do so.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

When i compare my 2 OT 8000 (one new, one used) i cannot really see a big difference in the colour.
Compared to the K2 steel it is slightly darker but not very much.
The watch has some weight but it is less than expected when you see it.
Also a big difference for me is the titan5 bracelet compared to the steel bracelet - there you can really feel the difference in weight,
but overall it is good balanced weight concept from Clemens.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K with MG black shield Bezel, I love this combo too much. Strap is super thick 6mm and soft "Croco" with Carbon buckle and Steel Damascus tongue...

I think: this is my most beautiful H2O watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The "Beast"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The K2 OT 8K is the Top from the Top. The best Diving watch ever


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Reflexion of the beach and the sunshine on the sapphire... Amazing...

It was a fantastic time at the beach and in the water today: thank you so much H2O watch!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

A really nice watch and great shots - thanks rafy!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the OT 8000 duo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime pictures Grama73 

This black strap white white/orange stitching is matching super well with the OT 8K dial, well done!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Turbine looks great, but it doesn't fit the watch considering the crystal. The crystal looks wildly "off" IMO. Now with the 6000m crystal, maybe another story.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today again a very waterproof model


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This Strap is unique! First time I see a such original stitching design: I love it 

The Orange stitching is matching well with the 8000m,, well done Grama73!!

Thanks for this "refreshing" pictures. +28 today 

The K2 OT 8K dressed like that: is Fantastic!!!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Oceanictime SE family.






View attachment 26Jan2016_6787 copy.jpg


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow grama, you have killer collection! Love the Baseball ⚾ strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ianacr said:


> H2O Oceanictime SE family.


Simply Gorgeous Ian!!!

I think I need contact Clemens to produce one more nice DLC Mono OT for me. It will be the number 21/20 (LoL) 

I love your OT collection, you cannot do better I think 

Cheers.

Rafy.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Simply Gorgeous Ian!!!
> 
> I think I need contact Clemens to produce one more nice DLC Mono OT for me. It will be the number 21/20 (LoL)
> 
> ...


Thanks Rafy, yea the Kalmar OT8000 is close to my all time favourite. I must admit the Mono,s are not everyones taste, but for me I love them. Asrar,s Tungum is stunning, and the few Damascus mk1s are mind blowing!!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ian, 

I noticed on both your OT watches the crowns are pulled out. Any reason for this buddy. 

Both of them are awesome watches. I like you love the mono. And I agree mono is not for everyone. It's a different kind of a different watch. Either you love it or you hate it. We love it. 


www


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Ian,
> 
> I noticed on both your OT watches the crowns are pulled out. Any reason for this buddy.
> 
> ...


It's to keep the time at 10:10 for picture taking. You'll notice that on many, if not all watch ads. It allows the hands to frame/pull the eye towards the brand name printed on the dial.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Ian,
> 
> I noticed on both your OT watches the crowns are pulled out. Any reason for this buddy.
> 
> ...


Yes Asrar, Danny is absolutely correct, but I must admit in this case I was using such slow shutter speed that the second hand always had motion blur.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New padded black horween chromexal leather strap. Looks stellar on the chunky 8k OT


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some better pics and with the buckle mounted. This is how you dress up a 5mile diver to take to a suit and tie event (if you can get it under the shirt cuff)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks very elegant on the watch, like it Danny!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

It is raining outside...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Watch!!!

Gorgeous Strap!!!

Well done Grama73


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beach this morning with Orca was not enough.... 

I have to return to the beach for a second round (LoL)... Perfect weather today (+30) and the sea was super clear: so let take the beast out


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

He-he, playing with shells, before to go for a dive 

































With the massive and heavy Maddog buckle I do not need to use my diving belt  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

A really nice combi with the stingray strap - great - thanks rafy!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After a long time (8 weeks) back at my "second home"


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

OT 8000 again today :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice pictures 

I love this watch


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

once again....in my eyes an absolutely great watch, a real tool watch and wears totaly comfortable


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love it :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it  And too much  The K2 OT 8K is definitely my preferred professional diver watch!!!

Thanks the nice pictures Grama73, awesome


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Still in love...

































and my absolute favourite:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Top from the Top our Grama73!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

no words - only watch


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

More pics of that sweet baseball strap pls


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> More pics of that sweet baseball strap pls


here you go...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Superb watch and strap. Thanks Grama73!! 

One year as passed now, and I still want super badly that Turbine Bezel for my K2 OT 8K


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Photos show only 20% the look of this combo of the the OT and the baseball strap of Grama73.

I saw it in real and it was WOWWWWW. PURE LOVE.

if only I could get used to the weightlessness of titanium then I would get the same watch and then the exact same strap without a second thought to it.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I've become pretty obsessed with divers, this one is on the top of my list. Scouring the used market daily. It will be mine


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

IIt's a sweet timepiece


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Not seen Kalmars 8000 lately, still loving mine...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

grama73 said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 7572402
> View attachment 7572410
> ...


Where did you get the strap? Awesome!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Such a bad boy,


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

One of my first automatic watches was a Boschett Cave Dweller, and that watch was a block of cheddar sitting on my wrist. This H2O watch reminds me of that watch, I should have never sold it :'(


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

From the roof pool of my office building, with the most beautiful Dive Watch in the World... 

Dressed with a sublime and very comfortable H2O red strap and H2O Titanium Grade 5 buckle 

Sad that it is working time right now.... I want to jump into the water like crazy...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> From the roof pool of my office building, with the most beautiful Dive Watch in the World...
> 
> Dressed with a sublime and very comfortable H2O red strap and H2O Titanium Grade 5 buckle
> 
> ...


#fashion


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today with the "Beast" at the beach with black H2O rubber strap  And palm reflexion on the sapphire


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

What better watch to wear in the 8000m deep hot tub !! LOL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply the Best!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Time to go to the beach now with my "Beautiful Beast"  I love the K2 OT 8K too much... I am addicted to Titanium Grade-5  So I have do get a Massive Titanium Buckle 24mm and matching belt buckle 38mm too  (LoL)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys find the 8000m to be wearable daily? I've lusted after one but then I have the Kalmar 2 already, and I barely wear that as it is a weekend watch and I'm scared of banging that up. Or is the 8000 too thick and you are constantly worried about popping the bezel or crystal off. I had that issue with my old Maranez and super domed acrylic crystal that sticks out a few mm, and I have to be so careful while wearing that.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys find the 8000m to be wearable daily? I've lusted after one but then I have the Kalmar 2 already, and I barely wear that as it is a weekend watch and I'm scared of banging that up. Or is the 8000 too thick and you are constantly worried about popping the bezel or crystal off. I had that issue with my old Maranez and super domed acrylic crystal that sticks out a few mm, and I have to be so careful while wearing that.


I was wearing continuously my K2 OT 8000 days and nights for 6 months: meetings, VIP dinners, all crazy water sport possible; before I got crazy and got some other H2O watch beauties  So... yes at the beginning you are right I was looking at the watch each 5mn to check that was not bumping it, the bezel inlay in ceramic is very solid, my watch being now 1 year old, looking again and again on the bezel it looks like completely new  I am having some scratches on the back case of the watch due to scuba diving and the sand between the watch and the diving suite; plus have a lot of scratches on the bracelet buckle: doing 12h per days computers and scratching the bracelet against the table. I have very few scratches on the case body. And for the Big sapphire Crystal, to be 100% true with you: The watch is incredibly comfortable to wear, and quite light due to Titanium, very similar to the classic Kalmar 2. So with time you forget that you have this big watch at your wrist. and yes: you bump it on the crystal face... time to time: It is a fact! Even if you are a crazy manic guy like me, trying to take care a maximum, you cannot avoid it, especial while doing scuba diving or free diving, etc... I have personally bumped it very strongly and badly against boat's metal ladder one day coming out from diving. I remember to have bumped it several times the night against doors, walls, metal stairs, etc.. And believe it or not: 4, 5 times I really thought I had broken the watch in 2 parts, as load was the noise after bumping the watch on the crystal. But till today the Sapphire Cristal of my K2 OT 8000 is IMMACULATE, not one singe scratch!!! Check the above pictures 

The Kalamr 2 OT 8000m is THE Dive Watch to have in your Life 

Rafy.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Early morning shot...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

This bad boy is at the absolute top of my list and has been for a while. My timing is just always off as I want to get it on the secondary market. Recently I found an Aquadive 300 DLC, as soon as I bought it, a mint 8000m came up. And no, You should not feel sorry for me


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Need guidance....

Right hand???









Or left one??????


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Good one man


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Even with all its capabilities, what I love most about the 8000m is it doesn't take itself too seriously, unique in that regard with deepest divers. I mean its design, bold almost clown-like markers and hands, long-lasting lume--surpassing any Seiko I've owned--yet fully serving its dive intentions within that casual design, with one of the best engines out there, ETA2892.

I like how the jet black bezel upslopes and matches the deepest black of the dial tricking the eye it's a 43mm crystal.

I think of selling it from time to time because it sits high, though magisterially high, on the wrist. And I guess I write this to remind myself why it won't be sold. Thanks for listening and helping me keep this funky unique watch.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some other pictures of the World most beautiful Dive watch never produced


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This very nice green strap is the H2O 24mm green leather strap  I like it very much, plus it match very well on the K2 MG too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying some small macro photos  This watch is beautiful....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I know I repeat myself, but I love this watch....You cannot believe 

Of course these crazy palm trees everywhere here in Dubai are always doing too much reflexing on the big Sapphire Crystal of the K2 OT 8K, limit disturbing to much...Hum, What to do... I know => Going for a dive, and not jocking it is exactly the time now  (LoL) Just need to go home quickly and change the strap, today I think the H2O Titanium G-5 bracelet. At least under the water no bad reflexions 

























Today at work: light brown trouser, light green shirt, green tie with blue water drops and the K2 OT 8K. Total success with all the secretaries  (LoL).... But now it is time to go for Diving with this beauty!!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Lol, Rafy you are the 8000m God. It will be mine, oh yes.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply the most beautify dive watch in the World!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

i was not a big fan of green leather on a k2 but it changes at this moments...
i think i will go for such a strap too


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the orange hand one


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this watch  Thanks for the nice pictures Grama73, nice strap too


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Well it took over a year of lusting, but I finally got one!! this is a watch that will NEVER leave my collection, just awesome.

on a K1 Ti bracelet


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting this morning 

But I got a H2O orange rubber band in my bad, for a small dive during lunch time  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready for the beach: K2 OT 8K with black Isofrane, let's go!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Well it took over a year of lusting, but I finally got one!! this is a watch that will NEVER leave my collection, just awesome.
> 
> on a K1 Ti bracelet
> 
> View attachment 9399498


Looking even better with this bracelet !
I should have pulled the trigger during the pre-order period but I was (and still am) not sure that I could deal with the design of the watch lugs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Danny T said:


>


Fun seeing it on an extra wide strap. The vibrant colors on the strap (along with its width) subdue and integrate the 8000m, imagine that. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Perfect Danny!!!


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Interestingly fascinating watch of bold specs and jolting visceral appeal


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

What I continue to love about this watch, and which your photos Rafy remind, is how the jet black bezel like the dial, also jet black, seem domed together. It's really a unique look, 8000m, glossy black.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> What I continue to love about this watch, and which your photos Rafy remind, is how the jet black bezel like the dial, also jet black, seem domed together. It's really a unique look, 8000m, glossy black.


Yeaaa, with mine today.

Not that the picture is good but it tries to show the incline, very cool.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> Yeaaa, with mine today.
> 
> Not that the picture is good but it tries to show the incline, very cool.


Beautiful IvoP 

I was wearing the Orca white dial this morning, and just swapped right now to the K2 OT 8K again, as I am getting ready to go to the beach. It is the best diver ever, ever and ever!! So congratulation for your superb H2O K2 OT 8K, I am sure you will enjoy it as much as I do 

PS: I like it very much with all chromed handsets like you did, I have to do that configuration too one day


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Kalmar 2 OT8000 "Lefty"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Unique!! Only Grama73 could have done that magic 

PS: This strap is super cool by the way


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Great and very unique idea, Matthias. Also the straps fits perfect!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! That's off the chain.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

5mile diver destro style !! That's awesome Matthias !


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

grama73 said:


> Kalmar 2 OT8000 "Lefty"
> 
> View attachment 10525578
> View attachment 10525586
> ...


where
did you get that strap? It's absolute perfection.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

1h lunch beak => 10mn to drive to the beach, 5mn to take photos of the beast (K2 OT 8K), 15mn relaxing swimming, 20mn eating a the beach restaurant and drying process, 10mn to drive back to the work  LoL

By the way: I was not a big fan of brown colour strap in the past; but it seems that my taste is changing with years... Getting old maybe  The below new dark brown safari strap with thick orange stitching I got is from Maddog (the buckle too), super soft and top resistant.

No doubt to me: the Kalmar 2 OT 8000m is the BEST Diver watch Ever!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^quite the life my brother! that's doing lunch right!

I have to admit I'm not too sure about elephant strap ethically. (not judging you)

looks great though


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Brother & Sister Kalmar 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^those straps are effing badass Rafy !! Exceptional !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> ^those straps are effing badass Rafy !! Exceptional !


Thanks Danny. Just learning from You


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Brother & Sister Kalmar 2
> 
> View attachment 10767234
> 
> ...


Phenomenal Rafy. Killer combos!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Not the best pictures ever but the Big Mac deserves attention.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

still need to do some decent shots but very much like the updated look:




























And bezel less


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> still need to do some decent shots but very much like the updated look:
> 
> And bezel less


Super nice with that MG Bezel, I like it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K on old vintage ammo strap 

No photoshop, No hidden wire or support, Just photos of the beauty with a crazy solid leather strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

















I like the below picture, it was not done on purpose, just by luck: it shows very well the grey Titanium grade 5 true colour  I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hard work for the beast LoL 

Sorry for the bad quality picture.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

H2O's finest creation.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Also thanks for the side shots Rafy w/ the crown, really nice.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The number ONE diver watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Only customization besides the choice of 6000M/8000M version is the handset:
> 
> - all three hands chromed
> - chromed hour / orange minute / chromed second
> ...


I have a question about the 8000m accessories. The website does not show anything.

If you buy the bracelet, do you get one, or four, straps?


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've ordered the 6000m from Clemen's at H2o watches..... I'll try to post details of the 6000m Special Edition watch & accessories when it arrives.....expected to be early April I'm told.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Flipper66 said:


> I've ordered the 6000m from Clemen's at H2o watches..... I'll try to post details of the 6000m Special Edition watch & accessories when it arrives.....expected to be early April I'm told.


They don't have the same accessories, but congrats on the 6K. Will be a great one I'm sure.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm seriously considering getting one of these, but it's a lot of money for me, so I thought I'd ask a few questions of current owners.

1) How good is the bezel action?

2) For those who own the bracelet - what's the quality of the bracelet and clasp like?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of these, but it's a lot of money for me, so I thought I'd ask a few questions of current owners.
> 
> 1) How good is the bezel action?
> 
> ...


Hello, I am having the OT 8K, the bezel is number one in the world, especially if you do scuba diving like me, it is easy to rotate and manipulate even with 7mm groves.

The H2O Bracelet is the top from the top too, and indestructible; clasp is perfect so far. Of course using it is for more than 2 years now, I will not hide you that I made a lot of small scratches on the bracelet and the clasp (and some small on the watch case too), but I think it is normal: for all diving watches which are really use for diving: I bumped the rocks, the boat ladder, etc..., plus doing all crazy other activities with the watch LoL. I bumped my watches badly several times, I thought I broke the sapphire several times, just to tell you how the shocks were bad and noisy; but believe it or not: I still do not see one single scratch on the sapphire; the quality of the sapphire is above all my expectations 

So far to me the Kalmar 2 OceanicTime is the best diver even!!! With no competition at all  The watch to have in 1 life 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> The watch to have in 1 life


That's quite an endorsement!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Hard work for the beast LoL
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality picture.
> 
> View attachment 11164562


I think of myself as crazed by watches, then I see your posts. 

I just showed this to my wife and she said, "you guys are all seriously out of your minds!"

I love it! Yes, we are!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of these, but it's a lot of money for me, so I thought I'd ask a few questions of current owners.
> 
> 1) How good is the bezel action?
> 
> ...


The bezel on these are really precise and firm (in a good way).

Just make sure you get the rectangle edge or turbine bezel. The square edge bezel is very hard to grip because of its low surface area.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

I ordered my 8k in march and hope that it will arrive before the and of may. I'm so excited to get it in my hands...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The beast at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more of this beauty playing with friends  LoL


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I love that your watches make it to the beach. And don't just sit ion the shelf. All the best!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm, mine never went to the beach... still love it


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Received mine last Wednesday, it's simply amazing. In real life it looks so incredible. Absolutely stunning. No photo can do this watch justice.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Just 2 lume shots:














I bought a torch... ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The best tool to go the the washroom in the middle of the night  LoL

Tested and approved


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just back last Thursday after 3 months deep sea to find my H2o Kalmar oceantime special edition 6000m Titanium Grade 5 waiting for me. Was it worth the wait? Wow!!! Thanks, Clemens at H2O. I have a few dive watches and a few others too, Omega, Rolex, Steinhart, Grand Seiko, Doxa, Hanhart but I never actually had the excitement that this watch brought when I unpacked it.....Wow !!!! ....it is a really well made watch and it has blown me away with the quality and detail. I went for the upgraded movement and full titanium grade 5 package with the orange second hand. I am not disappointed in fact I am delighted and doubt I will ever meet anyone with the same watch........ but ....I hope I do.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

My H2o Kalmar oceantime special edition 6000m how impressed was I? Well, I bought a new "Speedmaster 57 Broad Arrow" last month and I have only worn my H2o Kalmar oceantime special edition 6000m since it arrived and my Omega is still in the box in the cupboard..... I think this says it all.

I dont have a large wrist and was worried how the big Titanium bracelet might look along with the large dial. Its easily my favourite watch to wear and comfortable too. It came with 5 other straps in the box and 2 hex removal tool spanners. It is still early days but so far the movement is running at no more than 1 second + a day, winder down at the night position or face down, back down, etc on alternative days... seems consistent..... not bad at all. The dial is visually super crystal clear for reading...... and the both dial and bezel have high lume with the BGW9 which glows blue in the dark. I chose my sapphire glass to run flush with the bezel as I do a lot of heavy spanner work on the ship and I,ve had problems before with pronounced sapphire, curved sapphire and cyclops date windows chipping. I am delighted with the quality and function of this watch. Its hard not to order the 8000m now too...... show me where the money is and ...... well ....I am addicted. Clemen's at H2o is making absolutely astounding watches. I am very surprised they dont have a better resale value and used second hand market for trade inns etc. Compared to the mass produced these watches are different and unique and extremely good quality and exceptional value for money. Hoping H2o goes onwards and upwards Clemen's. Thanks.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ah ha.....a few photo's of the Clemen's work .... it was worth the wait. I am delighted.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Something I forgot to show of with 

Now I have a diversity- the regular bezel, one mokume and this one. The pure titanium makes it a different watch.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice. Very nice |>.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

... I feel inadequate now with the measly 6000m ..... it's nice to think that with the 8000 I could Dive almost as deep as I could fly high.... nice thoughts. "I must stay off Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"....... "I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" Ahhhhhh.... a bookmarked page has popped up........https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-e...nictime-special-edition-8000m-1151000002.html ....somebody help me !!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Flipper66 said:


> ... I feel inadequate now with the measly 6000m ..... it's nice to think that with the 8000 I could Dive almost as deep as I could fly high.... nice thoughts. "I must stay off Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"....... "I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" Ahhhhhh.... a bookmarked page has popped up........https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-e...nictime-special-edition-8000m-1151000002.html ....somebody help me !!!


The H2O K2 6K is superb, but the 8K is The Best!!! The Number On Top Diver watch in the World, with no other can compete with it. There is no superlative enough to tell how wonderful, fanatic and sublime is this watch: A MUST HAVE


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Flipper66 said:


> ... I feel inadequate now with the measly 6000m ..... it's nice to think that with the 8000 I could Dive almost as deep as I could fly high.... nice thoughts. "I must stay off Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......"....... "I must stay of Clemen's website......" "I must stay of Clemen's website......" ........"I must stay of Clemen's website......"......"I must stay of Clemen's website......" Ahhhhhh.... a bookmarked page has popped up........https://www.h2o-watch.com/special-e...nictime-special-edition-8000m-1151000002.html ....somebody help me !!!


Just buy it, you can't stand it anyway and you won't regret it. I got the 8k with the orange minutehand and changed the strap to an orange isofrane, et voila, the most comfortable to wear deep diver ever!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I very like with the orange rubber 

Congratulation!! And welcome to the 8K Club


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

I want to join the 8K Club ..... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Seems that H2o orange strap has been out of stock for a while now, hoping to snap on up soon on the H2o site. Its the biz


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

I got me an original Isofrane, totally worth it.


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ihave splashed out and my search for the Isoframe orange is complete and on its way ..... splash... splash


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

They are smashing pictures of your 8000 Sir.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good in green also


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Beast!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Rafy, your H2O-watches look alway so beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The "Beast" as the Beach  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This "massive" strap from Maddog is fitting pretty well with this beautiful monster K2 OT 8K


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Wouldn't these be the best divers out there?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

With Ti turbine bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Red Maddog safari strap today for the best watch in the World!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful Kalmar 2 

I will never stop to thank and thank again Clemens to have created this sublime sexy Monster Diver watch LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

At the pool:

























At the tennis court:









At work:

















Relaxing:


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^great pics as always Rafy. Love the shirt too!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^great pics as always Rafy. Love the shirt too!


Thanks Sir


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

The 8 k in stealth mode ;-). Today I received a Black Cat Multicam watch strap from GasGasBones:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think red alligator matches perfectly with the beast


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Selfie


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K on its original H2O Titanium Grade-5 bracelet


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rafy1, thanks for almost single handedly keeping this thread going and alive for us H2O 8000m owners!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty:


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, Orange you happy in that pic..



rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures of this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 13419399


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ awesome shots as always Rafy! I almost always match my watch with my clothes. So I'm with you there. Orange is especially fun to do it with.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty,

The Kalmar 2 on bracelet is fantastic to wear. I very like this solid bracelet, a must have!!


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Well the bracelet wears quite comfortable, but I prefer Isofrane or Gasgasbones straps.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photos by -1m / -2m deep at sea  LoL....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Back on orange rubber band


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying the H2O sterile bezel on the OT 8K, I think I very like it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13933261
> 
> 
> View attachment 13933263
> ...


AMazing shots!

Where are you if you are comfortable sharing?

I would also settle for "paradise"!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> AMazing shots!
> 
> Where are you if you are comfortable sharing?
> 
> I would also settle for "paradise"!


Kandima island in Maldives


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K underwater photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13966235


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Brilliant photos rafy!

Especially the first set. 

Great to see the h20 in the h20!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

WOW! I'm stunned... where is this Rafy?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> WOW! I'm stunned... where is this Rafy?


Kandima Island in Maldives


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On black shark strap today, I love this K2 OT 8K too much...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well you win the most exotic location photo contest hands down (wrist up) of all time!!! Including Dubai --


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today swapping with the Mokume Gane bezel, I love that combo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful Kalmar 2 OceanicTime 8000m under all angles


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 OT 8K on canvas 

The 2 last pictures are underwater photography


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty 

This green canvas is made from an original soft top of Vietnam War Jeep (1974 M151)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Incoming! Photo courtesy of H2O


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Incoming! Photo courtesy of H2O


Me too but with the 15 sec insert, I had one before and really miss it. It's been almost 3 weeks now and no word on shipping yet, getting anxious Congrats on the pick up!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 14834405


View attachment 14834407


View attachment 14834409


View attachment 14834411


View attachment 14834413


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This K2 OT 8K is the best Diver Watch ever


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

It is the one watch that gets the most conversation from others. My Oceantime Special 6000m is without doubt has an outstanding 2892 movement. Wondering if its continued accuracy is in part due to the robustness of the watch with the super grade 5 titanium protecting it and the excellent build quality and materials? But it is one hell of an accurate watch over the years and still looks fabulous.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your positive feedback regarding the quality and accuracy of the H2O KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME 6000M. That´s a great payback for my past years of work!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flipper66 said:


> It is the one watch that gets the most conversation from others. My Oceantime Special 6000m is without doubt has an outstanding 2892 movement. Wondering if its continued accuracy is in part due to the robustness of the watch with the super grade 5 titanium protecting it and the excellent build quality and materials? But it is one hell of an accurate watch over the years and still looks fabulous.


That is awesome and super satisfying. It's a great feeling to have a well made mechanical diver that also is really accurate.

While still pretty young The 2892 in my marlin is running at a better than a second per day


----------



## Flipper66 (Mar 14, 2017)

Your more than welcome Clemens. Outstanding work sir. I work deep sea in the most extreme conditions for very long periods. That crisp clean design with the colour that only Grade 5 titanium brings and the abundance of straps and accessories gives me the opportunity to swap around at my leisure, feels like a new watch every time I do a change. For a big watch it wears exceptionally light on the wrist. The upgrade to the 2892-A2 top grade was definitely worth the extra. I have never in person seen or heard of anyone who has one, but they all want one. They seem very surprised when they realise they can have so much quality and beauty individuality crafted and expertly designed and made for a very fair price. Magnificent Clemens.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 8000m on "dirty" Vietnam War Military canvas, fully waterproof strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Kalmar 2 8000m on "dirty" Vietnam War Military canvas, fully waterproof strap.
> 
> View attachment 14972165
> 
> ...


Great photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Flipper66 said:


> Your more than welcome Clemens. Outstanding work sir. I work deep sea in the most extreme conditions for very long periods. That crisp clean design with the colour that only Grade 5 titanium brings and the abundance of straps and accessories gives me the opportunity to swap around at my leisure, feels like a new watch every time I do a change. For a big watch it wears exceptionally light on the wrist. The upgrade to the 2892-A2 top grade was definitely worth the extra. I have never in person seen or heard of anyone who has one, but they all want one. They seem very surprised when they realise they can have so much quality and beauty individuality crafted and expertly designed and made for a very fair price. Magnificent Clemens.


coming from a deepsea diver that is a strong reinforcement of confidence. Do you wear it while you are deep diving as well?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> coming from a deepsea diver that is a strong reinforcement of confidence. Do you wear it while you are deep diving as well?


My K2 OT 8000m has more than 400 dives, not deep like you, I do max 40m and rare occasions 60m. But so far all perfect with it, this dive watch is a Beast


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 15123537


View attachment 15123539


View attachment 15123541


View attachment 15123543


View attachment 15123545


View attachment 15123547


View attachment 15123549


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Best Dive Watch in the World  ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The beast you say: Good Morning ?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish there was another release of these. I tried and tried to get in on this and just now can pull it off.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I wish there was another release of these. I tried and tried to get in on this and just now can pull it off.


Go to h20 website under special editions K2 Ti and select 8000m case back. .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 16310420
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310421


Going snorkeling in there Rafy? lol.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Quite cold at the beach...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

only 8000m? nah, i'm going to need, errr, why not 20,000m? i want to dive on a planet with oceans deeper than ours.... =)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> only 8000m? nah, i'm going to need, errr, why not 20,000m? i want to dive on a planet with oceans deeper than ours.... =)


Haha... Yes I see what you mean 

Believe it or not, but they are more than 8000m water resistant:

The H2O 10 miles, and the H2O Deep Diver with only 25,300m water resistant 😁


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe my K2 OT 8K is meeting a K2 MG at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this K2 OT 8K too much


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you for sharing pics of this beauty. It is simply one of the best diving watches ever produced IMHO.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of the best diver watch ever 





















Below are underwater photography


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great to see you back in the water Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Great to see you back in the water Rafy!


Thanks Sir


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The most beautiful and sexy diver


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography of the K2 OT 8K


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing on the boat


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography 

-2m / -3m / -6m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more underwater photography of this amazing K2 OT 8K, the best diving in the world


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater wrist shot


----------

